# Is the Rumor True!!!!!!!



## bombers32

I heard from a friend that some THERMAL NIGHT HUNTER  were caught in Stewart Co. gutting 2 deer at night on some land that some people had leased for deer hunting. Also they had some clients with them from Virginia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redneckcamo

say it aint so


----------



## Jester896

Hope not...hate for those guys to get a bad rep too.


----------



## big country rnr

Wow!  Hmmmm


----------



## JAGER

I can assure everyone it was NOT a hunter from JAGER PRO. 

Poachers should be prosecuted under the full extent of the law if this incedent actually happened.

---JAGER


----------



## sammy33

thats not good..


----------



## JohnE

How do you get caught with thermal? guys must not know how to poach. lol


----------



## steveng70

Got to be more to this story


----------



## Jester896

JohnE said:


> How do you get caught with thermal? guys must not know how to poach. lol



  Shoulda seen um coming for at least 500+ yds  Guess DNR got better equipment


----------



## gnarlyone

*caught*

I heard the same thing.....stewart co.


----------



## bigreddwon

Wasn't me.. Anyone have details?


----------



## Jester896

Saw a post a few days ago with hunters down from VA...don't remember who or what.  Maybe it was a farmer with some...


----------



## kornbread

i can tell you it wasnt anyone from bgo . we dont hunt that far away .i am curious who it could be?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

first ive heard of this .but when you legalize poaching it want be the last time we hear about this same thing,you can bet your bottom dollar on that.


----------



## bigreddwon

I wonder if DNR is going to keep the equipment? I would think so..


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE

AS A DOGGER ILL NOT STAND FOR SOMEONE TRING TO TAKE MY OUTLAW NAME I HOPE THEY PAY AT THE FULLEST EXTENT


----------



## hogrunner

I heard it was a thermal hunter from the columbus area, but they wasn't skinning deer but watching the deer lease guy checking his game camera at a feeder he just loaded the day before.  He confronted MR. Thermal and told him to hit the road!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jester896

kornbread said:


> i can tell you it wasnt anyone from bgo . we dont hunt that far away .i am curious who it could be?



Didn't mean to insinuate it was, if that was directed at me.  Just remembered a post.  Probably a farmer…


----------



## S.5.

Was'nt me i aint got no thermal.


----------



## Ihunt

There are many hunters here-doggers,varmit guys,riflemen,etc that all have night vision that use it legally.Hopefully if this is true,DNR will make an example out of one and not punish us all.


----------



## bombers32

The story is the DNR didn"t catch them,it was the people that had the land leased and they followed the ATV tracks and found them with 2 deer they had shot and they were cleaning them,......sure is a wild story for someone to be just ("making up")!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## notnksnemor

My wife asked me if I wanted to watch "Desperate Housewives" with her on TV.
Told her nope, I'd rather read the Hog Hunting forum on Woody's, the story line moves faster.......


----------



## HOGDOG76

Standard procedure for thermal hunters is to hunt any field a farmer says they can regardless of what they folks with the hunting lease say. Most dont even know it is going on.


----------



## one_shot

S.5. said:


> Was'nt me i aint got no thermal.



I got thermal, 3 tops & 3 bottoms!


----------



## S.5.

Well loan me yours, then i'll go shoot some deer and get in trouble too.


----------



## JAGER

bombers32 said:


> I heard from a friend that some THERMAL NIGHT HUNTER...





hogrunner said:


> I heard it was a thermal hunter from the Columbus area...



How about some facts (instead of rumors) from your sources? Ask them which hunting camp or lease initiated this information. 

I'll connect the dots since I am the only thermal outfitter from Columbus. Sounds like a jealous group of sandal wearing whiners who pay $10,000 each year to hunt a lease and couldn't shoot a hog if their life depended on it. Now they are crying because the land owner called JAGER PRO™ to fix the farmer's hog problem. We killed 11 hogs before midnight and destroyed their hunting camp's "Quality Hog Management Program". We killed more hogs in five hours than the entire hunting camp has killed in the past two years. 

So, if you are getting your mis-information from the Tallapoosa Hunting Camp, you can put this rumor to rest. This is a sad attempt by the hunting camp to tarnish our reputation when the land owner sided with the farmer instead of them. Just another example of hunters (if you can even call them hunters) not willing or capable to kill enough hogs to reduce the farmer's crop damage. 

I suppose it is easier for a hunting lease to be part of the problem instead of just helping the farmer and land owner to be part of the solution. At least the landowner has an effective alternative to hog control when the hunting lease chooses not to solve the problem. Too bad there has to be jealousy and rumors instead of hunters just doing what is right.

I've said it before and I'll say it again; the land owner calls the shots. He receives more income from the farming lease than the hunting lease and will always side with the farmer. Land owners and farmers wouldn't be calling us if they were happy with the level of hog control they were receiving.

---JAGER


----------



## Eddy M.

JAGER said:


> How about some facts (instead of rumors) from your sources? Ask them which hunting camp or lease initiated this information.
> 
> I'll connect the dots since I am the only thermal outfitter from Columbus. Sounds like a jealous group of sandal wearing whiners who pay $10,000 each year to hunt a lease and couldn't shoot a hog if their life depended on it. Now they are crying because the land owner called JAGER PRO™ to fix the farmer's hog problem. We killed 11 hogs before midnight and destroyed their hunting camp's "Quality Hog Management Program". We killed more hogs in five hours than the entire hunting camp has killed in the past two years.
> 
> So, if you are getting your mis-information from the Tallapoosa Hunting Camp, you can put this rumor to rest. This is a sad attempt by the hunting camp to tarnish our reputation when the land owner sided with the farmer instead of them. Just another example of hunters (if you can even call them hunters) not willing or capable to kill enough hogs to reduce the farmer's crop damage.
> 
> I suppose it is easier for a hunting lease to be part of the problem instead of just helping the farmer and land owner to be part of the solution. At least the landowner has an effective alternative to hog control when the hunting lease chooses not to solve the problem. Too bad there has to be jealousy and rumors instead of hunters just doing what is right.
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again; the land owner calls the shots. He receives more income from the farming lease than the hunting lease and will always side with the farmer. Land owners and farmers wouldn't be calling us if they were happy with the level of hog control they were receiving.
> 
> ---JAGER


----------



## bombers32

Ok Jager so you are saying you could care less about other hunters that have spend their hard earned money to have a hunting lease that they can enjoy and take their family to spend some quality time hunting and enjoying the outdoors. The people that spend thier money and their sweat to have a good place to hunt are real hunters......not some fly by night run around and shoot up the world weekend warriors......You say you are so much on helping out the farmer.( Explain something to me why have you only picked the farmer to help out and not the rest of the community that is in trouble, I will tell you why,it's all about money!!!!!)I don't think you are as concerned as you want everyone to believe you are!!!!You will prove me wrong when I see you with Jimmy Carter building someone a house that has lost everything,he is the hero you are just another politician that has alot of people fooled!!! Me myself I don't care how many hogs you kill,but when you start taking advantage of people that has spent their money for a hunting club ,that just shows your character and what you are out there for,It's all about the (MONEY) bottom line.  OH AND BY THE WAY SOUNDS LIKE TO ME YOU ADMIT THAT IT IS YOUR GANG THAT WAS ON SOMEONES HUNTING CLUB


----------



## bombers32

JAGER said:


> How about some facts (instead of rumors) from your sources? Ask them which hunting camp or lease initiated this information.
> 
> I'll connect the dots since I am the only thermal outfitter from Columbus. Sounds like a jealous group of sandal wearing whiners who pay $10,000 each year to hunt a lease and couldn't shoot a hog if their life depended on it. Now they are crying because the land owner called JAGER PRO™ to fix the farmer's hog problem. We killed 11 hogs before midnight and destroyed their hunting camp's "Quality Hog Management Program". We killed more hogs in five hours than the entire hunting camp has killed in the past two years.
> 
> So, if you are getting your mis-information from the Tallapoosa Hunting Camp, you can put this rumor to rest. This is a sad attempt by the hunting camp to tarnish our reputation when the land owner sided with the farmer instead of them. Just another example of hunters (if you can even call them hunters) not willing or capable to kill enough hogs to reduce the farmer's crop damage.
> 
> I suppose it is easier for a hunting lease to be part of the problem instead of just helping the farmer and land owner to be part of the solution. At least the landowner has an effective alternative to hog control when the hunting lease chooses not to solve the problem. Too bad there has to be jealousy and rumors instead of hunters just doing what is right.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again; the land owner calls the shots. He receives more income from the farming lease than the hunting lease and will always side with the farmer. Land owners and farmers wouldn't be calling us if they were happy with the level of hog control they were receiving.
> 
> ---JAGER


 AND BY THE WAY YOU JUST TARNISED YOU OWN REPUTATION,WHEN YOU COME OWN HERE DOWN GRADING THE HUNTERS THAT HAVE PAYED THEIR HARD EARNED MONEY TO LEASE LAND AND YOU THINK JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE ALL YOUR FANCY WEAPONS THAT YOU ARE ABOVE EVERYONE......YOU JUST PROVED MY POINT,THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!! iT IS AMAZING THE MORE PEOPLE TALK THE MORE THEY WILL TELL YOU ABOUT THEM SELFS,AND WHAT THEY ARE REALLY OUT FOR............THAT'S ALL I HAVE TO SAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redlevel

bombers32 said:


> OH AND BY THE WAY SOUNDS LIKE TO ME YOU ADMIT THAT IT IS YOUR GANG THAT WAS ON SOMEONES HUNTING CLUB



No.  He was on someone's farm.   If you want to change things, lease the property for crops AND hunting; in other words, you can get all the rights to the land and not have to worry about a farmer who wants the hogs killed if you are willing to pay a hunting lease and the agricultural lease.  

As for the rest of your post,


Rod, I like the "sandal wearing whiners" line.  Reckon do they really?   I didn't see anybody wearing sandals at the hog control meeting in TC the other night, did you?


----------



## redlevel

forum [ˈfɔːrəm]
n pl -rums, -ra [-rə]
1. a meeting or assembly for the open discussion of subjects of public interest
2. a medium for open discussion, such as a magazine
3. a public meeting place for open discussion

If, as you said, you weren't talking to me, maybe you need to use PMs or email rather than an open forum.


----------



## dawg2

JAGER said:


> How about some facts (instead of rumors) from your sources? Ask them which hunting camp or lease initiated this information.
> 
> I'll connect the dots since I am the only thermal outfitter from Columbus. Sounds like a jealous group of sandal wearing whiners who pay $10,000 each year to hunt a lease and couldn't shoot a hog if their life depended on it. Now they are crying because the land owner called JAGER PRO™ to fix the farmer's hog problem. We killed 11 hogs before midnight and destroyed their hunting camp's "Quality Hog Management Program". We killed more hogs in five hours than the entire hunting camp has killed in the past two years.
> 
> So, if you are getting your mis-information from the Tallapoosa Hunting Camp, you can put this rumor to rest. This is a sad attempt by the hunting camp to tarnish our reputation when the land owner sided with the farmer instead of them. Just another example of hunters (if you can even call them hunters) not willing or capable to kill enough hogs to reduce the farmer's crop damage.
> 
> I suppose it is easier for a hunting lease to be part of the problem instead of just helping the farmer and land owner to be part of the solution. At least the landowner has an effective alternative to hog control when the hunting lease chooses not to solve the problem. Too bad there has to be jealousy and rumors instead of hunters just doing what is right.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again; the land owner calls the shots. He receives more income from the farming lease than the hunting lease and will always side with the farmer. Land owners and farmers wouldn't be calling us if they were happy with the level of hog control they were receiving.---JAGER


I have to agree.  If the hunting lease was not providing results then the owner would try something else.  Can't argue with that.


----------



## repoman34

op2:


----------



## Jester896

JAGER said:


> I can assure everyone it was NOT a hunter from JAGER PRO.
> 
> Poachers should be prosecuted under the full extent of the law if this incedent actually happened.
> 
> ---JAGER



SO which is it?


----------



## DYI hunting

Can't blame the farmer, I have seen the destruction hogs can do to fields.  If I leased land, I would much rather do the killing, but if I wasn't reducing hog numbers and crop damage, then there isn't much other choice than professional trapping or thermal.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

bombers32 said:


> Ok Jager so you are saying you could care less about other hunters that have spend their hard earned money to have a hunting lease that they can enjoy and take their family to spend some quality time hunting and enjoying the outdoors.  What about the FARMER who owns the land? Doesn't he have the right ON HIS LAND to have someone come in and do the job the hunters apprently aren't doing?  The people that spend thier money and their sweat to have a good place to hunt are real hunters......not some fly by night run around and shoot up the world weekend warriors......You say you are so much on helping out the farmer.( Explain something to me why have you only picked the farmer to help out and not the rest of the community that is in trouble, I will tell you why,it's all about money!!!!!)  Seems to me you would side with the HUNTER who has contracted with the FARMER who actually OWNS the land and hasn't fullfilled his contract. Why is this? Are you one of those hunters who thinks that his QUALITY HOG MANAGEMENT should take precedence over the FARMERS hog control wishes?  I don't think you are as concerned as you want everyone to believe you are!!!!You will prove me wrong when I see you with Jimmy Carter building someone a house that has lost everything,he is the hero you are just another politician that has alot of people fooled!!! Me myself I don't care how many hogs you kill,but when you start taking advantage of people that has spent their money for a hunting club ,that just shows your character and what you are out there for,It's all about the (MONEY) bottom line.  Again it seems you have no trouble with the HUNTER (quality hog management) taking advantage of the FARMER (hog population control) who actually OWNS the land. OH AND BY THE WAY SOUNDS LIKE TO ME YOU ADMIT THAT IT IS YOUR GANG THAT WAS ON SOMEONES HUNTING CLUB


 
Seems to me he was admitting to being on A FARMERS LAND, mayhaps you are forgetting who actually OWNS the land in question. The FARMERS name is on the deed, not the HUNTING CLUB.

Being a HUNTER I am not real concerned with what a HUNTING CLUB says, I am more concerned with what the OWNER of the property says. I will hunt any property the OWNER says I can hunt.


----------



## bfriendly

I still cant figure out what the heck is going on here........

I think I am confused with  A "Hunting Lease" on a Farmers Land?

Can someone please explain this to a simple man like myself?

As Jager stated, just the FACTS please...........anyone got some of those?  I know they are around here somewhere.........


----------



## bombers32

I am done with this !!!!!!!!!! I started out just trying to find out if the rumor was true and JAGER got all on his soap box again,got all defensive....no body said it was him........but you know what they say"BIT DOG HOLLARS THE LOUDEST" and I agree that the land owner has the last word on his land and if I were in that  situation I would do the same......


----------



## Eddy M.

bfriendly said:


> I still cant figure out what the heck is going on here........
> 
> I think I am confused with  A "Hunting Lease" on a Farmers Land?
> 
> Can someone please explain this to a simple man like myself?
> 
> As Jager stated, just the FACTS please...........anyone got some of those?  I know they are around here somewhere.........



The land belongs to the OWNER-- if he decides to bring in a varmint control service ( and it is not specifically excluded in the hunting lease) he can do it just as he can cut the timber on the property on opening day of deer season


----------



## Florida Curdog

What does a hunting lease or who's property it is  have to do with guys  deer at night?


----------



## LEON MANLEY

If you want to control property then buy it $$$$$. Whining non property owners.


----------



## hogrunner

Good post Jester!!  You know what happens when a hog gets caught?  It starts to SQUEAL!!


----------



## seaweaver

Florida Curdog said:


> What does a hunting lease or who's property it is  have to do with guys  deer at night?




that too!
lets see the pics!
lets see the news article w/ names..
an LEO report...





....a plaster cast of a large foot print



somethin...


lotta gas to this rumor.

cw


----------



## JAGER

bfriendly said:


> I still cant figure out what the heck is going on here... As Jager stated, just the FACTS please...



Here are the facts:

1. The land owner's property was located in Webster County; not Stewart. We were called by both the land owner and farmer to kill the hogs on a 60 acre peanut field.

2. The hunters were from Carroll County (west of Atlanta) and obviously have no idea which county their hunting lease is in. 

3. I caught the hunters spreading corn in the peanut field (wearing sandals and white socks) at midnight 75 yards from their climbing stand to hunt over bait the next morning. 

4. The hunters did NOT have a Feral Hog Control Permit from the Department of Natural Resources so were hunting illegally over bait last week. 

5. I flagged THEM down on the road as they drove away to get their name, license plate and phone number.

6. I called the land owner the next morning with the hunter's name and phone number since it is the land owner's responsibility to control the farming and hunting lease.

7. There were never any deer involved; only 11 dead hogs. See picture below.

8. There were no guest hunters from Virginia; only me and my guide.

9. The same Carroll County "hunters" called our office two weeks prior to inquire about taking him and his 11 year old son on a thermal hunt because they have been unsuccessful on their $10,000 hunting lease which is over run with hogs.

10. It is the Tallapoosa "hunting camp policy" to NOT shoot any hogs unless they are boars over 200 pounds for their "Quality Hog Management Program". Now they wonder why the land owner and surrounding farmers are upset with them.

Take these ten FACTS and compare it to the rumor Bombers32 started. The hunting lease was either NOT willing or NOT capable of fulfilling their obligation to control the hog population for the surrounding farmers so they were replaced by someone who could. The land owner asked us to remove hogs from a 60 acre peanut field and we killed 11 hogs in five hours. This task was performed legally by the Georgia Department of Natural Resources Hunting Regulation.

I'll give Bombers32 an "A" for effort in starting the rumor, but an "F" for execution. Next time, try to get your facts straight before you attempt to tarnish our professional reputation. 

---JAGER


----------



## gin house

im not a pro at this type thing but if some hunters leased the land with a contract then it should state that they have leased the hunting rights the the property,   if the contract stated this and tresspassing signs were present, the owner should be responsible for breech of contract and you should be responsible for tresspassing, and trying to run the lease owner down and get his info??????????????????????   whether or not he was hunting over bait, its the dnrs place to run people down,  not trying to smartmouth or jump the gun but thats the way it is around here, dont know how it works there.   maybe im reading this wrong, somebody help me out.   sounds like he could get his lease money back if he had a little sense. lol.


----------



## Paddle

bombers32 said:


> The story is the DNR didn"t catch them,it was the people that had the land leased and they followed the ATV tracks and found them with 2 deer they had shot and they were cleaning them,......sure is a wild story for someone to be just ("making up")!!!!!!!!!!!



 Sure sounds "made up" to me!!

 Let me get this straight, the people that leased the land caught them and they didn't call the DNR? Did they let them go? Sounds like the Doggers are trying to stir up the Thermals. 

 And I would think that if you leased the hunting rights to a piece of property even the owner can't let someone hunt without the leaser's permission. Kind of like selling mineral rights.

 Anyways sounds like a rumor and without a copy of an arrest that's what it should be treated as.


----------



## Paddle

gin house said:


> im not a pro at this type thing but if some hunters leased the land with a contract then it should state that they have leased the hunting rights the the property,   if the contract stated this and tresspassing signs were present, the owner should be responsible for breech of contract and you should be responsible for tresspassing, and trying to run the lease owner down and get his info??????????????????????   whether or not he was hunting over bait, its the dnrs place to run people down,  not trying to smartmouth or jump the gun but thats the way it is around here, dont know how it works there.   maybe im reading this wrong, somebody help me out.   sounds like he could get his lease money back if he had a little sense. lol.



 Sorry Gin, Didn't see anyone else bring up the Hunting Rights and I must have skipped yours but it is a good point.


----------



## golffreak

bombers32 said:


> I will tell you why,it's all about money!!!!!)



So, the guy can't make a legal living? If there is a market for it, it's legal, and he has landowner permission then there is nothing wrong with it. The guy is offering a service that is becoming more popular every year. I am as dedicated a hunter as anyone, but preventing crop damage to help out a farmer is far more important than me missing out on a few hogs.


----------



## JAGER

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> nobody cares about how or why you were there. just the deer that were alledeged to be killed.



There must have been too many big words for you to comprehend on a Sunday morning in my above post. Let me break down #7 into only ten words for you.

THERE WERE NEVER ANY DEER INVOLVED; ONLY 11 DEAD HOGS. 

Don't let any facts get in the way of a good rumor!!!

---JAGER


----------



## DYI hunting

I don't understand all the hate?  Is there a dogger versus thermals thing?


----------



## golffreak

DYI hunting said:


> I don't understand all the hate?  Is there a dogger versus thermals thing?



I've come to realize that most of the hate in the hunting world is due to jealousy or greed. Not accusing anyone here of this....just sayin'.

Come on guys. Were talking about stinking hogs. You know, the invasive pest that creates havic and destruction, eats turkey eggs, fawns, roots up fields, carries diseases, has several litters per year, etc.


----------



## scoggins

I would be willing to bet those on this thread that whining about a service that the gentleman from columbus I'd providing are not farmer and do not own anything other than the lot that your houses sit on if that.
With that being said : I am a LAND OWNER first and a hunter second. Hogs are a nuscence and if the people that were supposed to be killing the hogs weren't doing the jobs I say screw them and their "hard earned $" if it was so hard to make then maybe they should have been more dilligant in there persuit. I rented out my property for such purposes as hunting to a couple of guys who did not do as I asked of them (ie trophy hunt the deer and Kill all the hogs you see if they wanted freezer meat shoot a doe) they could not seem to follow these simple rules so the were expelled from the property in mid season food plots and all.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Wow !!!!! Interesting Sunday AM read !!!!!

Kinda reminds me of the "game" we played in the 3rd grade where
the teacher told something to the person on the 1st row and by the
time the "something" was told at the back of the room it was no
where even close to what the teacher said to start with !!!!!

This all began when a "friend " told  "something" he "heard"
from someone else !!!!!

Incredible !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can we say adolescence !!!!!!!


----------



## JAGER

gin house said:


> im not a pro at this type thing but if some hunters leased the land with a contract then it should state that they have leased the hunting rights to the property.



The hunters (hunting lease) made the choice NOT to kill the hogs and protect the crops for surrounding farmers (agriculture lease). So the land owner has no choice but to include only game species (deer, turkey, quail, rabbits) in the future hunting lease. Feral hogs are NOT a game animal but an invasive species. The farmer and land owner will now be able to handle their crop damage problems from feral hogs without violating the hunting lease and stepping on the hunter's toes.

Sounds like a viable solution when traditional hunting methods can't or won't solve the problem. I believe we will see other Georgia land owners start wording their hunting leases in this manner.

---JAGER


----------



## hevishot

If this were land I owned, the Tallypussa hunting club would get the boot....like I've said before, most of you doggers don't own any of the property you hunt so hogs dont affect you....then you start moronic rumors about someone who has the stones and braines to do not only a positive thing for the LAND OWNER but also provides a fun experience for his clients...It all boils down to jealousy....and "why dint I thank u thaut"......keep on keepin' on. Jager...as a Taylor county land owner, I applaud you...


----------



## buckstone0505

Does having a Hog Permit allow you to shoot Hogs over bait?


----------



## JAGER

buckstone0505 said:


> Does having a Hog Permit allow you to shoot Hogs over bait?



Yes, a Feral Hog Control Permit obtained from the Georgia Department of Natural Resources allows hunters to legally hunt over bait, hunt from a vehicle and hunt at night using a light exceeding six volts.

---JAGER


----------



## sghoghunter

Jager did yall happen to see the pile of hogs that were left layn after the pic was taken close to what I know as the barr track?


----------



## pnutman257

Sounds like folks would know the rules and regs. of the game before play begins. Being a farmer, landowner, and hunter this just gets off with me.  Everyone knows that wild hogs are the most destructive animal in the area. I dont care who or how, just kill them. If someone had a lease on my property and they did not kill a hog on site, they will not come back.(.) There seems to be a HUGE difference in everyones thinking, some look at them as a SPORT, while others look at it as KILLING. If someone looks at hog hunting as a sport then they dont do anything for landowners and farmers but create a bigger problem.  The best way to "manage" hogs is to (Find them and then Kill them)!!!!


----------



## S.5.

*Not Yet*

Don't stop now this is fun. I will make my land owner,farmer,hunter statement after about 10 or 15 more post.:


----------



## hevishot

pnutman257 said:


> Sounds like folks would know the rules and regs. of the game before play begins. Being a farmer, landowner, and hunter this just gets off with me.  Everyone knows that wild hogs are the most destructive animal in the area. I dont care who or how, just kill them. If someone had a lease on my property and they did not kill a hog on site, they will not come back.(.) There seems to be a HUGE difference in everyones thinking, some look at them as a SPORT, while others look at it as KILLING. If someone looks at hog hunting as a sport then they dont do anything for landowners and farmers but create a bigger problem.  The best way to "manage" hogs is to (Find them and then Kill them)!!!!



yes sir, I agree....the line that seems to divide is between being a land OWNER or just a hog dog owner that wants hogs to be as prolific as they can help them to be....kill 'em all.


----------



## hevishot

sghoghunter said:


> Jager did yall happen to see the pile of hogs that were left layn after the pic was taken close to what I know as the barr track?



so what?...now, I don't agree leaving them for the public to see but they are like rats or roaches...kill em and feed 'em to the buzzards....but out of public view. About to go check my traps about sunset and from the sign last night when I set em,  piggies are going to heaven and will rest in the boneyard till they are called up......


----------



## sghoghunter

Hevishot why do you have to chime in on everything that is put on here even if it is towards someone else?Just seems that there were 8 hogs piled side by side in two rows like a pic was taken then just left to be seen from the public road and this one aint a rumor.


----------



## Todd E

sghoghunter said:


> Just seems that there were 8 hogs piled side by side in two rows like a pic was taken then just left to be seen from the public road and this one aint a rumor.



Who cares. Big deal. So what.
Deer hunters throw deer carcasses in dirt rd ditches, creeks, dumpsters. etc every fall for everyone to see. 

With certain practices of a certain few, the hog problem has grown out of control like a wildfire. I know folks who shoot em and let em' lay no matter who can see them.
With what they do to their pastures, fields, gardens, yards, and flower beds........I can't say that I blame em' either.


----------



## gin house

once again, please listen as this is probably the case.   the guys that leased this land most likely had to sign a contract to lease the land and in it certainly it had to state that they have the rights the hunting, thats why they leased the land.  therefore, the owner of the land breeched the contract when he allowed someone else to hunt it for any reason, crops or whatever, its still a breech of contract, a multi-thousand dollar lease will have a contract like this, and if tresspassing signs were present he has the right to press charges on the thermal hunters that tried to chase him for his info that stated themselves that they killed 11 hogs and no deer and chased the guy.   it doesnt matter who owns the land, the pope, obama, whoever,  he still does NOT have the right to let others hunt on the land.  If it were me, i would get my money back and if i was that mad about it would inform some of the many game wardens that read this forum daily that i want to press charges for tresspassing.  This guy that leased the land surely is smarter than this, id get my money back at least. should he be scared of putting out corn???? no, the gamewarden didnt catch him and he was ran off his lease by a tresspasser.   not trying to offend you jagger but hunters should respect other hunters intrest, if you knew that they had the place leased and even with the illegal invite of the owner, you should respect their intrest in the lease, they had money and time involved, you didnt.


----------



## kornbread

my farmers enjoy seeing 12 to 18 dead hogs laying on a edge of a field it shows them im doing my job .and there helpers thank us for a free meal.


----------



## gin house

jagger, that sounds like a pretty good option for the farmer to do in the future to be legal but hes in the wrong right now.  This isnt directed at jagger, this is just my general opinion to comment on what ive saw in posts above, doggers Dont like Thermal hunters and Thermal hunters dont like doggers would probably describe it best, i dont know of any thermal hunters around here but wouldnt like them doin it, simple fact theyre hurting the pop. more, same reason a thermal hunter wouldnt like doggers around.  i hear a lot of talk about the thermal hunters helping the farmers and all that but you guys have a lot of money and intrest in the tools of the trade and enjoy doing it, you know yourselves that you dont want the population to go anywhere, thence you wont be able to do it anymore.  theres probably just as many thermal hunters responsible for turning hogs loose as there is doggers.   I do think its messed up that you can hunt hogs at night with thermal equip. any time of the year (even when the rut is burnin up with big deer moving at night, hint, hint.  theres gonna be a dent in the big buck population, i guarantee it... i am a dogger, i guess im just partial.


----------



## notnksnemor

gin house said:


> once again, please listen as this is probably the case.   the guys that leased this land most likely had to sign a contract to lease the land and in it certainly it had to state that they have the rights the hunting, thats why they leased the land.  therefore, the owner of the land breeched the contract when he allowed someone else to hunt it for any reason, crops or whatever, its still a breech of contract, a multi-thousand dollar lease will have a contract like this, and if tresspassing signs were present he has the right to press charges on the thermal hunters that tried to chase him for his info that stated themselves that they killed 11 hogs and no deer and chased the guy.   it doesnt matter who owns the land, the pope, obama, whoever,  he still does NOT have the right to let others hunt on the land.  If it were me, i would get my money back and if i was that mad about it would inform some of the many game wardens that read this forum daily that i want to press charges for tresspassing.  This guy that leased the land surely is smarter than this, id get my money back at least. should he be scared of putting out corn???? no, the gamewarden didnt catch him and he was ran off his lease by a tresspasser.   not trying to offend you jagger but hunters should respect other hunters intrest, if you knew that they had the place leased and even with the illegal invite of the owner, you should respect their intrest in the lease, they had money and time involved, you didnt.




You charge by the hour or take cases on contingency???????


----------



## pnutman257

Mr. Gin House it is pretty hard to turn a dead hog lose!!


----------



## gin house

i speak what i believe and when someone else is getting wronged i will try to help them out. call it what you will but i guarantee what i said would walk if he had enough sense to proceed and wouldnt blame him.  ive never sued anyone but i guarantee you id get my money back.  answer me this, am i wrong???????


----------



## gin house

pnutman257 said:


> Mr. Gin House it is pretty hard to turn a dead hog lose!!



 yea, it is but its pretty easy to turn a few loose to have a gang to shoot at in a year or two.... please tell me you didnt put much thought into that. you must be a thermal hunter.


----------



## Muddyfoots

pnutman257 said:


> Mr. Gin House it is pretty hard to turn a dead hog lose!!



Yep.


----------



## hogrunner

I had the same thing happen to me last Sat.  Farmer gave me permission to hunt and I was just about to turn dogs out and Hunt Leasee came up and told us to leave, no problem I left.  I don't want no problems.  On another property I hunt the land owner has given me permission along with the farmer but I still check with hunt leasee each time before I go just to make sure it's ok with him.  That is the difference with Jager money fuels his fire and he doesn't care.  He also thinks he is the only one who can do high volume hog control and he is wrong.  We kill every hog we dog!!  Three weeks ago we downed 10 in less than 2 hours, the next Sat. we got 6  in three hours, yesterday I got 4 in 2 hours.  Bottom line is if I had the money Jager had in equipment in several packs of dogs we could do way better in shorter time.   We go find the hogs where they live.  I could run one pack and when they got tired I could run the next pack.  In one day we could put a huge dent in the hog population.  Until then I'll keep killing my share one day a week.  Just imagine if I didn't have to work and could hunt like Jager, I could give him a run for his equipment.  I have no problem with Thermal hunters, I have a friend that just started his business and I love to go with him and I would also like to get my own equipment to diversify my hog killing operation.


----------



## kornbread

gin house said:


> jagger, that sounds like a pretty good option for the farmer to do in the future to be legal but hes in the wrong right now. This isnt directed at jagger, this is just my general opinion to comment on what ive saw in posts above, doggers Dont like Thermal hunters and Thermal hunters dont like doggers would probably describe it best, i dont know of any thermal hunters around here but wouldnt like them doin it, simple fact theyre hurting the pop. more, same reason a thermal hunter wouldnt like doggers around. i hear a lot of talk about the thermal hunters helping the farmers and all that but you guys have a lot of money and intrest in the tools of the trade and enjoy doing it, you know yourselves that you dont want the population to go anywhere, thence you wont be able to do it anymore. theres probably just as many thermal hunters responsible for turning hogs loose as there is doggers. I do think its messed up that you can hunt hogs at night with thermal equip. any time of the year (even when the rut is burnin up with big deer moving at night, hint, hint. theres gonna be a dent in the big buck population, i guarantee it... i am a dogger, i guess im just partial.


im gonna call you out and tell you that you are wrong i am a dogger but i make a living with my night vision and every single meeting ive been to with jagger pro he has told farmers that doggers are a important part to hog control . and tells them to keep there dog guys because at certain times of the year they/we are more valuable then the thermal and nightvision .you need to join us at the next meeting pm me your area and ill get a meeting set up in your county so its not out of your way and we can all meet face to face and discuss the issues at hand.and i hunt more with dogs than the nightvision.


----------



## kornbread

hogrunner said:


> I had the same thing happen to me last Sat. Farmer gave me permission to hunt and I was just about to turn dogs out and Hunt Leasee came up and told us to leave, no problem I left. I don't want no problems. On another property I hunt the land owner has given me permission along with the farmer but I still check with hunt leasee each time before I go just to make sure it's ok with him. That is the difference with Jager money fuels his fire and he doesn't care. He also thinks he is the only one who can do high volume hog control and he is wrong. We kill every hog we dog!! Three weeks ago we downed 10 in less than 2 hours, the next Sat. we got 6 in three hours, yesterday I got 4 in 2 hours. Bottom line is if I had the money Jager had in equipment in several packs of dogs we could do way better in shorter time. We go find the hogs where they live. I could run one pack and when they got tired I could run the next pack. In one day we could put a huge dent in the hog population. Until then I'll keep killing my share one day a week. Just imagine if I didn't have to work and could hunt like Jager, I could give him a run for his equipment. I have no problem with Thermal hunters, I have a friend that just started his business and I love to go with him and I would also like to get my own equipment to diversify my hog killing operation.


and i guess if you had 5 packs of dogs that you paid 50,000 you would go every day for free and spend all that gas and vet bills just cause you like it .i bet you would.


----------



## hogrunner

Kornbread, that might be true but on here he seems to dog every dogger.  I don't practice any of the bad habits that some doggers do and we kill plenty of hogs but the other day me and my other partners were on here talking bout our day and kill and Jagger just had to question our numbers cause we didn't have pix up yet.  Then he goes back and says he just enjoys seeing pics of dead hogs after it got heated.  Seems like he enjoys stirring the pot on here alot.


----------



## jdh4376

not taking any sides but figuring irrigated lant at $160 a acre =$9600 deer lease $10 a acre =$600 a year huh who do i choose its not rocket science here just simple math next year the deer lease should pay an additional $9600 for the 60 acre field  im not siding with jager im saying some of the whoopity doo i pay $10 a acre hunting leases need to use that round object on top of there shoulders


----------



## bigbird1

gin house said:


> jagger, that sounds like a pretty good option for the farmer to do in the future to be legal but hes in the wrong right now. This isnt directed at jagger, this is just my general opinion to comment on what ive saw in posts above, doggers Dont like Thermal hunters and Thermal hunters dont like doggers would probably describe it best, i dont know of any thermal hunters around here but wouldnt like them doin it, simple fact theyre hurting the pop. more, same reason a thermal hunter wouldnt like doggers around. i hear a lot of talk about the thermal hunters helping the farmers and all that but you guys have a lot of money and intrest in the tools of the trade and enjoy doing it, you know yourselves that you dont want the population to go anywhere, thence you wont be able to do it anymore. theres probably just as many thermal hunters responsible for turning hogs loose as there is doggers. I do think its messed up that you can hunt hogs at night with thermal equip. any time of the year (even when the rut is burnin up with big deer moving at night, hint, hint. theres gonna be a dent in the big buck population, i guarantee it... i am a dogger, i guess im just partial.


 


Being this isn't directed at Jager, it must be directed at one of the other 3 hog control operators in Georgia ( Blue Ghost Outfitters, Night Vision Hog Control or Hogswat). So I wonder how you get your information on the who hates who, because before we got into the night vision part of the business we would get calls from farmers asking us to bring our dogs in to help control some of their hog problems and guess who recommended us, thats right Jager!!. As far as the guarantee of one of the above operators shooting a trophy deer at night, you must be dreaming . I'm appauld at how you think you know us and the people that are in same business as myself, but what do I know I'm just a night vison trophy deer poacher, hog relocator hog dogger


----------



## hogrunner

I spend gas, vet bills, and etc now.  Wouldn't be no different if I could go everyday.  I was just saying if I could put the money into dogs that Jager has in his equipment, I could do just as effective if not better.


----------



## S.5.

*Nope*

Nope Pnutman is a farmer landowner that kills hogs because he has to. No he does'nt have thermal image equipment but he does keep the hog population down on his farm (see phat hogs thread thermal hunters don't get numbers like that). He uses dog hunters in the summer when he has crops in the field so i guess he is'nt taking a side between thermal and dog hunters in fact he goes with his in-laws dog hunting. You can take my word for it when they are rooting in your billfold the only hogs you want on your land are dead hogs.


----------



## S.5.

UH O yall,  someone just called and said they saw hogs so i'm gonna go blast em.


----------



## gin house

kornbread said:


> im gonna call you out and tell you that you are wrong i am a dogger but i make a living with my night vision and every single meeting ive been to with jagger pro he has told farmers that doggers are a important part to hog control . and tells them to keep there dog guys because at certain times of the year they/we are more valuable then the thermal and nightvision .you need to join us at the next meeting pm me your area and ill get a meeting set up in your county so its not out of your way and we can all meet face to face and discuss the issues at hand.and i hunt more with dogs than the nightvision.



ok, youve called me out, where am i wrong? what about?   i mean in general i dont think thermal hunters and doggers like each other around.  thats my opinion.   thats great if he did say that they should keep the doggers around,  but was he in the wrong to be on a lease not contracted to him?  the legality of the situation is what i have been talking about, i dont know jagger, not saying anything bad about him personally, just said he was in the wrong.  if he thinks about it a while he'll probably tell you he shouldnt have been there.  it boils down to this, you rent someone a house, you decide one night youre gonna let a couple strangers come stay the night in the other peoples house, see where thats screwed up and when you lease hunting rights to the property they are no longer yours till the lease is up, if youre worried about crop damage, dont lease the land to other people, kill the hogs.   as far as i know theres no thermal hunting up here, probably aint any meetings,  thats just not something i would enjoy.  i like to hunt with dogs.  if you want to come hunt then come on, theres no issue to discuss, your opinion, my opinion, we'll have to agree do disagree. but the invitation still stands.


----------



## gin house

jdh4376 said:


> not taking any sides but figuring irrigated lant at $160 a acre =$9600 deer lease $10 a acre =$600 a year huh who do i choose its not rocket science here just simple math next year the deer lease should pay an additional $9600 for the 60 acre field  im not siding with jager im saying some of the whoopity doo i pay $10 a acre hunting leases need to use that round object on top of there shoulders



  think about this, the landowner leased hunting rights to this guy, if he wanted to have a community hog hunt and trample the work the guy that leased the land done then he shouldnt have taken the guys money to start with.  see what im sayin?  its really common sense.


----------



## Nicodemus

gin house said:


> think about this, the landowner leased hunting rights to this guy, if he wanted to have a community hog hunt and trample the work the guy that leased the land done then he shouldnt have taken the guys money to start with.  see what im sayin?  its really common sense.



I don`t know, but it that farmer had a cash crop that was bein` destroyed, then he has every right to do whatever it takes to protect his investment. That is his livelyhood. Folks tend to forget that. Except those that come from a farmin` background.


----------



## gnarlyone

*Ha ha*

Find em-Bay em_catch em... TIE EM...any questions...LOL


----------



## gin house

bigbird1 said:


> Being this isn't directed at Jager, it must be directed at one of the other 3 hog control operators in Georgia ( Blue Ghost Outfitters, Night Vision Hog Control or Hogswat). So I wonder how you get your information on the who hates who, because before we got into the night vision part of the business we would get calls from farmers asking us to bring our dogs in to help control some of their hog problems and guess who recommended us, thats right Jager!!. As far as the guarantee of one of the above operators shooting a trophy deer at night, you must be dreaming . I'm appauld at how you think you know us and the people that are in same business as myself, but what do I know I'm just a night vison trophy deer poacher, hog relocator hog dogger



 hog controll operators??? thats cute.   dont get bent out of shape, when i said it wasnt directed at jagger i mean thermal hunters and doggers,  the majority, not a select few that ive never met.  i know that the temptation of shooting a 160' buck in the middle of nowhere would never cross the mind of a what was it hog controll operator.  answer me this truthfully and you will prove what i mean when i say there has probably been thermal hunters turn hogs loose and all, i think thats what youre puffed up at anyhow,  if tommorrow you could decide that there are no more hogs in the wild in the united states, would you decide for there to be none?????? if you say yes then you would have wasted alot of money on equip and will not be able to make any more money guiding at night, and probably will have to get a job.   if you say no then you cant say a word about anybody turning a hog loose.  i know where the truth lies here, you do too.  bottom line, you have intrest in wild hogs, you want to see them progress and flourish while at the same time claiming to help the farmer out and downing people for turning them loose, im not knockin you, just airing out the truth, im sure you agree.


----------



## gnarlyone

*Wow*

A "Cash Crop" of peanuts in February.......


----------



## casitahunter

so what jager. you was hunting on somebody else's hunting land.what happened to the 11 hogs that were killed


----------



## gin house

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know, but it that farmer had a cash crop that was bein` destroyed, then he has every right to do whatever it takes to protect his investment. That is his livelyhood. Folks tend to forget that. Except those that come from a farmin` background.



  nicodemus, ive always listened when you spoke and think alot of your views, mine are usually pretty close to yours but think about it.  it is a legal contract, number one.   number two,  i dont think i could LEASE out my livelyhood.  the best way to protect it is to handle the problem, not take someones money and trample their rights, that money was part of their livelyhood also.


----------



## jdh4376

let me guess gin house sometime or another your gonna throw in a you should put up a fence comment in here somewhere .if the hunting lease was not happy they should leave if the farmer was not happy he should leave my point was i see why the landowner sided with the farmer i like to hunt hogs but i love to farm and killing hogs has to be done for me to farm not making sure every sportsman in 8 surroundig states is happy


----------



## Doc_5729

gin house said:


> once again, please listen as this is probably the case.   the guys that leased this land most likely had to sign a contract to lease the land and in it certainly it had to state that they have the rights the hunting, thats why they leased the land.  therefore, the owner of the land breeched the contract when he allowed someone else to hunt it for any reason, crops or whatever, its still a breech of contract, a multi-thousand dollar lease will have a contract like this, and if tresspassing signs were present he has the right to press charges on the thermal hunters that tried to chase him for his info that stated themselves that they killed 11 hogs and no deer and chased the guy.   it doesnt matter who owns the land, the pope, obama, whoever,  he still does NOT have the right to let others hunt on the land.  If it were me, i would get my money back and if i was that mad about it would inform some of the many game wardens that read this forum daily that i want to press charges for tresspassing.  This guy that leased the land surely is smarter than this, id get my money back at least. should he be scared of putting out corn???? no, the gamewarden didnt catch him and he was ran off his lease by a tresspasser.   not trying to offend you jagger but hunters should respect other hunters intrest, if you knew that they had the place leased and even with the illegal invite of the owner, you should respect their intrest in the lease, they had money and time involved, you didnt.



There ain't no probably the case. Jager explained what the deal was in detail.

The deer hunters failed to fulfill their agreement, so the breech was on their behalf.

The property owner did what was necessary to protect his interest.

Run on down there and attempt to get that money back and good luck doing it. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Nicodemus

gin house said:


> nicodemus, ive always listened when you spoke and think alot of your views, mine are usually pretty close to yours but think about it.  it is a legal contract, number one.   number two,  i dont think i could LEASE out my livelyhood.  the best way to protect it is to handle the problem, not take someones money and trample their rights, that money was part of their livelyhood also.



I agree, that is a bad situation, and if there was no crop in the ground, then a compromise to benefit all parties should be worked out. Really, in either case, something should be worked out. I don`t know both sides, so I`ll bow out gracefully.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

JAGER said:


> 9. The same Carroll County "hunters" called our office two weeks prior to inquire about taking him and his 11 year old son on a thermal hunt because they have been unsuccessful on their $10,000 hunting lease which is over run with hogs.


LOL..must not be very over-run


----------



## sghoghunter

Just curious,if i lease 1000 ac to deer hunt on and 500 is in woods and 500 is in fields do I have to pay lease on the fields even though I dont hunt in them?Yall folks are arguing with gin but he has an opinion just like I do and yall too and mine is that if you have night vision or thermal and you charge you are in it for the money and thats it point blank.


----------



## gin house

jdh4376 said:


> let me guess gin house sometime or another your gonna throw in a you should put up a fence comment in here somewhere .if the hunting lease was not happy they should leave if the farmer was not happy he should leave my point was i see why the landowner sided with the farmer i like to hunt hogs but i love to farm and killing hogs has to be done for me to farm not making sure every sportsman in 8 surroundig states is happy



 man, this made absolutely no sense whatsoever. the hunting lease( lease holder) was questioned about putting out corn on his lease by a  tresspasser who was given permission from the landowner(broke the contract). would you be happy if you leased the land?  Big point people are missing here, if you want to dictate after the contract who hunts the place, dont lease it, and if youre making a living off of the land, dont lease it out with a legal document youre breaking, is this too hard for people to understand?  who should be mostly at fault here is the landowner,  is the land livelyhood land or a hunting lease, he cant take peoples money and push them aside.  whats so bad about a fence?  cattleowners had to do it to keep their animals in,  is it such a bad idea for farmers to put them up to keep animals out?  sounds to me that would put an end to their problem, dont you think?


----------



## redlevel

Doc_5729 said:


> There ain't no probably the case. Jager explained what the deal was in detail.
> 
> The deer hunters failed to fulfill their agreement, so the breech was on their behalf.
> 
> The property owner did what was necessary to protect his interest.
> 
> Run on down there and attempt to get that money back and good luck doing it. Let us know how it works out.








gin house said:


> nicodemus, ive always listened when you spoke and think alot of your views, mine are usually pretty close to yours but think about it.  it is a legal contract, number one.   number two,  i dont think i could LEASE out my livelyhood.  the best way to protect it is to handle the problem, not take someones money and trample their rights, that money was part of their livelyhood also.



Are you a lawyer?    Even if you are, have you seen the lease contract?   If you haven't then you don't know what you are talking about.   The peach grower who leases my farm to grow peaches leases some of his own property out to hunters.  It is stipulated in the lease that they kill every deer, doe or buck, that they can legally kill, and that they kill every hog they can.  If they don't adhere to the terms, then he terminates the lease.

If you haven't seen the contract, then you are speaking from an extreme position of ignorance.


----------



## bigbird1

gin house said:


> hog controll operators??? thats cute. dont get bent out of shape, when i said it wasnt directed at jagger i mean thermal hunters and doggers, the majority, not a select few that ive never met. i know that the temptation of shooting a 160' buck in the middle of nowhere would never cross the mind of a what was it hog controll operator. answer me this truthfully and you will prove what i mean when i say there has probably been thermal hunters turn hogs loose and all, i think thats what youre puffed up at anyhow, if tommorrow you could decide that there are no more hogs in the wild in the united states, would you decide for there to be none?????? if you say yes then you would have wasted alot of money on equip and will not be able to make any more money guiding at night, and probably will have to get a job. if you say no then you cant say a word about anybody turning a hog loose. i know where the truth lies here, you do too. bottom line, you have intrest in wild hogs, you want to see them progress and flourish while at the same time claiming to help the farmer out and downing people for turning them loose, im not knockin you, just airing out the truth, im sure you agree.


 

First of all I'm not bent out of shape, there are 4 companies doing hog control in Georgia with thermal and night vision and I am one of them, so I am trying to figure out when you say you are directing at the majority and not the select few you have never met. So, how many thermal hunters do you personally know? my guess would be none. No, it has never crossed my mind to kill any deer a night with my equipment, I value my reputation and equipment to much. As far as seeing feral hogs flourish they are doing just fine by themselves, without any help from anyone. As far as me downing somebody why don't you find past post on me doing that and we will discuss that, there again you are making assumptions about something you know nothing about. You know what they say about assuming!!!!!.


----------



## gin house

sghoghunter said:


> Just curious,if i lease 1000 ac to deer hunt on and 500 is in woods and 500 is in fields do I have to pay lease on the fields even though I dont hunt in them?Yall folks are arguing with gin but he has an opinion just like I do and yall too and mine is that if you have night vision or thermal and you charge you are in it for the money and thats it point blank.



sghoghunter, you'll never get it across.   i couldnt put it any plainer than i have, if they dont see it then theyre just wanting to argue or they really just dont have a clue, this isnt really an issue of opinion, its common sense and illegal. i dont have any issue with the thermal people, if thats what floats your boat then do it but dont knock people for turning hogs loose when some of you if not all of you make a living guiding hog hunts,  if you will tell it the truth is you could care less for the farmer, hes the one who provides you with places to make your living, and probably pays you to kill the hogs. what if theyre gone? you wont make a living doing it and will be forced to get a job.  do you really want them gone?


----------



## bigreddwon

gin house said:


> jagger, that sounds like a pretty good option for the farmer to do in the future to be legal but hes in the wrong right now.  This isnt directed at jagger, this is just my general opinion to comment on what ive saw in posts above, doggers Dont like Thermal hunters and Thermal hunters dont like doggers would probably describe it best, i dont know of any thermal hunters around here but wouldnt like them doin it, simple fact theyre hurting the pop. more, same reason a thermal hunter wouldnt like doggers around.  i hear a lot of talk about the thermal hunters helping the farmers and all that but you guys have a lot of money and intrest in the tools of the trade and enjoy doing it, you know yourselves that you dont want the population to go anywhere, thence you wont be able to do it anymore.  theres probably just as many thermal hunters responsible for turning hogs loose as there is doggers.   I do think its messed up that you can hunt hogs at night with thermal equip. any time of the year (even when the rut is burnin up with big deer moving at night, hint, hint.  theres gonna be a dent in the big buck population, i guarantee it... i am a dogger, i guess im just partial.




Well.. Since this wasn't directed at Jager then as the gent from BGO said, it must be at one of us. Since I'm the only other thermal outfit around I figured I'd chime in. 
I've only had dealings with about 12-15 doggers and I dont get along with exactly 3 of them, the rest just fine. Some of them I even call friends. Good men ( and women "YO 'Dwon !!") who I have much in common with. Put 10 people in a room and its a fair bet that a few just are gonna rub each other the wrong way, for any number of reasons, regardless of how they like to hunt. law of averages' and all that.

You wouldn't like thermal hunters around cause they are 'hurtin the pop'? If that's the case then IMO, you dont really have a clue AS TO THE 'pop'. It's not only substantial in some areas, but WAY beyond that in the ones I hunt. I don't hunt areas where there's a pig population,or some 'pig sign'. I wouldn't waste my time there.. I hunt places that are OVERUN with hogs.. Places with HOG PROBLEMS, not 'hogs'.  There IS a difference. 

  If you were to hunt anywhere NEAR the places I hunt, lack of hogs for either of us wouldn't be a concern. I can see from 20-100 hogs a night, and I dont come close to killing all of them. Its a thermal scope, an 'optic'..A tool that helps you SEE.. IT ISNT SOME MAGICAL FREAKIN HOG BOMB..Possessing one DOESN'T make all the hogs DEAD in a 5 mile radius... It allows someone willing TO WORK , and work HARD at killing hogs more effective than if they didn't have one. NOTHING more.

_*'there's probably just as many thermal hunters responsible for turning hogs loose as there is doggers*_." ARE you kidding, drunk.. or just trying to 'stir the pot?'. Cause that's about the dumbest statement I've seen on this forum in a long while.. I dont even know what else to say about that one if your serious. If your jokin, have someone else write your jokes.. I KNOW Rod doenst 'turn hogs out' and I dont either. Who has the time..? Between scouting new property, hunting that property, maintain gear, taking care of emails,clients,landowners and phone calls from all of the folks I just mentioned.. No time. Not that I'm complaining, its the best job I've ever had, I look forward to every day I get to wake up and kill pigs.

  I can hunt a property every day until I hunt it and see no more pigs KNOWING that the other pigs will NATURALLY come back in a few weeks/months by traveling up n down the creek's and rivers. I'll get a call from that land owner when they come back and do it again, with no fear of killing so many hogs I put myself out of business. Why? Mostly because hogs outbreed current control methods, even thermal. Also, cause there's a few THOUSAND doggers ( not all ), trappers (not all ) and FLA hunters ( not all ) who think just like YOU and will _*continue relocate*_ because they misguidedly think the hog population needs their efforts to survive.. I DONT HAVE to 'turn hogs loose'..LOL.. YOU are built in job security. Not a pretty thought, but pretty much a fact.  That being said, Dont think cause I thermal hunt that ALL doggers hate me or vice versa. I'm funny, down to earth and have enough redneck in me to get along with just about anyone who likes hunting or fishing. (oh yea, I'm modest too! ) 

I dont even know what to say about the deer moving at night comment so I'll just end my little novel here with this. 

Pigs aren't going anywhere in Georgia, there's MORE than enough for all of us to hunt however we choose and it will be that way for a LONG time. Don't pretend to know me or who I like or who likes me because a piece of equipment I use when I hunt.  At the end of the day, we all pee in the woods just the same... Just looks cooler when we do it..


----------



## bigbird1

sghoghunter said:


> Just curious,if i lease 1000 ac to deer hunt on and 500 is in woods and 500 is in fields do I have to pay lease on the fields even though I dont hunt in them?Yall folks are arguing with gin but he has an opinion just like I do and yall too and mine is that if you have night vision or thermal and you charge you are in it for the money and thats it point blank.


 


Let me ask you , you get a call from a landowner to hunt his property are you going to ask him if is ok or are you going to go hunt. If there is a problem, it's a problem between the landowner and the person leasing the land, not the company with landowner permission to be there.
Just as in previous post in other threads, you have a problem with people making money at something they like to do. Why shouldn't we make money doing it. I provide a service for hog hunts, whether it be night vision hog control or doggin. I am sure you go to work everyday for free...not!!. No, it's not all about the money there are many time we go without any hunters and not make a dime. I get satisfaction out of seeing the farmers or landowners faces light up like a Christmas tree when they see a bunch of hogs on our trailer. I'm sorry if you think were in it just for the money.


----------



## casitahunter

jager, how much does it cost to hunt a night with you. TELL US


----------



## repoman34

gin house said:


> once again, please listen as this is probably the case.   the guys that leased this land most likely had to sign a contract to lease the land and in it certainly it had to state that they have the rights the hunting, thats why they leased the land.  therefore, the owner of the land breeched the contract when he allowed someone else to hunt it for any reason, crops or whatever, its still a breech of contract, a multi-thousand dollar lease will have a contract like this, and if tresspassing signs were present he has the right to press charges on the thermal hunters that tried to chase him for his info that stated themselves that they killed 11 hogs and no deer and chased the guy.   it doesnt matter who owns the land, the pope, obama, whoever,  he still does NOT have the right to let others hunt on the land.  If it were me, i would get my money back and if i was that mad about it would inform some of the many game wardens that read this forum daily that i want to press charges for tresspassing.  This guy that leased the land surely is smarter than this, id get my money back at least. should he be scared of putting out corn???? no, the gamewarden didnt catch him and he was ran off his lease by a tresspasser.   not trying to offend you jagger but hunters should respect other hunters intrest, if you knew that they had the place leased and even with the illegal invite of the owner, you should respect their intrest in the lease, they had money and time involved, you didnt.



You obviously haven't been paying attention. The hunting lease had a rule not to shoot hogs unless they were a certain size. The hunting lease (from what I understand from reading) also had a contract to hunt GAME ANIMALS. The hogs aren't a game animal. They are a nuisance to the farmer because they are destroying his crop. Essentially, Jager isn't there as a "hunter" per say, but more as an exterminator. When you have a rat problem, you call the orkin man. Basically, thats what this man did. How can you be mad at the farmer for protecting his crop? That crop is that mans livelihood....it's what pays the bills. Without it, he can't pay the bills, so the land will get taken, and the hunting lease will go away with it. Also, unless the lease specifically states that he can't have someone come in to do things like this, then there's nothing that anyone can do about it. If it doesn't state in the lease that he can't do it, then he hasn't breached any contract. Also, if part of the contract said that it was the hunting leases obligation to rid the property of hogs, and then they went and made a rule that you could only shoot hogs of a certain size, then THEY are the ones not holding up their end of the contract, and he would have every right to call in a professional to handle the problem.
Not one of us here knows exactly what the actual contract says, so why even cause a big fuss about it. You people spend way too much time sticking your nose into other people's business, and not enough time worrying about your own. Bottom line is; the farmer had a hog problem. He allowed some people to lease the land for hunting, probably in hopes that they'd take care of the problem, but they didn't. So, he had to resort to calling in a professional to handle the job, of which (by looking at the picture he posted) he made a pretty dang good start at fixing the problem. The people who have the hunting lease should feel lucky that the farmer even allows them to lease the land. If I owned a farm like that, and knew that they were out baiting my field at night so they could hunt it the next day, they'd all be out on their butts anyway, and nobody but me would ever hunt my land again. 
Sometimes you people start arguments about the stupidest things you can think of. So, I'll leave this thread with one final statement; "If y'all are crying, what's the baby supposed to do?"


----------



## redlevel

casitahunter said:


> jager, how much does it cost to hunt a night with you. TELL US



Not a mystery.

http://www.jagerpro.com/tacticalhunting.aspx


----------



## gin house

bigreddwon said:


> Well.. Since this wasn't directed at Jager then as the gent from BGO said, it must be at one of us. Since I'm the only other thermal outfit around I figured I'd chime in.
> I've only had dealings with about 12-15 doggers and I dont get along with exactly 3 of them, the rest just fine. Some of them I even call friends. Good men ( and women "YO 'Dwon !!") who I have much in common with. Put 10 people in a room and its a fair bet that a few just are gonna rub each other the wrong way, for any number of reasons, regardless of how they like to hunt. law of averages' and all that.
> 
> You wouldn't like thermal hunters around cause they are 'hurtin the pop'? If that's the case then IMO, you dont really have a clue AS TO THE 'pop'. It's not only substantial in some areas, but WAY beyond that in the ones I hunt. I don't hunt areas where there's a pig population,or some 'pig sign'. I wouldn't waste my time there.. I hunt places that are OVERUN with hogs.. Places with HOG PROBLEMS, not 'hogs'.  There IS a difference.
> 
> If you were to hunt anywhere NEAR the places I hunt, lack of hogs for either of us wouldn't be a concern. I can see from 20-100 hogs a night, and I dont come close to killing all of them. Its a thermal scope, an 'optic'..A tool that helps you SEE.. IT ISNT SOME MAGICAL FREAKIN HOG BOMB..Possessing one DOESN'T make all the hogs DEAD in a 5 mile radius... It allows someone willing TO WORK , and work HARD at killing hogs more effective than if they didn't have one. NOTHING more.
> 
> _*'there's probably just as many thermal hunters responsible for turning hogs loose as there is doggers*_." ARE you kidding, drunk.. or just trying to 'stir the pot?'. Cause that's about the dumbest statement I've seen on this forum in a long while.. I dont even know what else to say about that one if your serious. If your jokin, have someone else write your jokes.. I KNOW Rod doenst 'turn hogs out' and I dont either. Who has the time..? Between scouting new property, hunting that property, maintain gear, taking care of emails,clients,landowners and phone calls from all of the folks I just mentioned.. No time. Not that I'm complaining, its the best job I've ever had, I look forward to every day I get to wake up and kill pigs.
> 
> I can hunt a property every day until I hunt it and see no more pigs KNOWING that the other pigs will NATURALLY come back in a few weeks/months by traveling up n down the creek's and rivers. I'll get a call from that land owner when they come back and do it again, with no fear of killing so many hogs I put myself out of business. Why? Mostly because hogs outbreed current control methods, even thermal. Also, cause there's a few THOUSAND doggers ( not all ), trappers (not all ) and FLA hunters ( not all ) who think just like YOU and will _*continue relocate*_ because they misguidedly think the hog population needs their efforts to survive.. I DONT HAVE to 'turn hogs loose'..LOL.. YOU are built in job security. Not a pretty thought, but pretty much a fact.  That being said, Dont think cause I thermal hunt that ALL doggers hate me or vice versa. I'm funny, down to earth and have enough redneck in me to get along with just about anyone who likes hunting or fishing. (oh yea, I'm modest too! )
> 
> I dont even know what to say about the deer moving at night comment so I'll just end my little novel here with this.
> 
> Pigs aren't going anywhere in Georgia, there's MORE than enough for all of us to hunt however we choose and it will be that way for a LONG time. Don't pretend to know me or who I like or who likes me because a piece of equipment I use when I hunt.  At the end of the day, we all pee in the woods just the same... Just looks cooler when we do it..



 ok, i think they said there was three hog controll operators, i hope youre the last but here goes.  when i say i dont think doggers and thermal people like each other, its not personal, its they wont like what each other are doing, thats almost stupiud to think that it would be personal. like i said, theres no thermal hunters around here, we dont have the number hogs yall have, were badmouthed for killing any hogs around here by other doggers, im sure the thermal people wouldnt be liked.   i like in your statement you wouldnt have time to turn hogs loose, that being said, would you answer a question truthfully, have you ever turned hogs loose or the other hog controll officers, have they? what i stated was that jagger was in the wrong, not a bad person or whatever but should have respected the guy leasing the land.  dodge the truth, shade the truth, avoid the truth, thats all ive heard, when people put themselves in the position of the guy who leased the land, and look at contracts being broke they will understand, im sure this lease cost the guy thousands, i cant argue the truth and written permissions and stated tresspassing and breech of contract, if thats laid out like it has been and you aint seen it, you need to turn the light on.  as far as the peeing in the woods and it looks cooler when yall do it, i'll leave that one alone,  thats a solo type thing for me. is he in the wrong or not?????? truthfully.


----------



## casitahunter

$1100 a night sounds like a great livin to me. how many people have used jagger pro services from south ga


----------



## kornbread

gnarlyone said:


> Find em-Bay em_catch em... TIE EM...any questions...LOL


yep and i do it on a few of your honey holes. to ha ha ha ha


----------



## hogrunner

South georgians dog hunt.  Yankees come down and night hunt. LOL


----------



## HOGDOG76

A clear example of greedy dirtbag landowners imo! If you want to allow someone to control the hogs then dont lease your fields.funny how some can make a living guiding hog hunts on land leased by other hunters and then degrade those same hunters for not being as effective as their proffesional operation.here is their opinion:either pay to hunt with me or ill come hunt your place anyways.guess their is a great profit margin when you never put a dime into the property. If you aint in it for the money you should be taking the guys who pay that lease instead of guiding clients on it! Thats what real hunters do!


----------



## bigreddwon

gin house said:


> ok, i think they said there was three hog controll operators, i hope youre the last but here goes.  when i say i dont think doggers and thermal people like each other, its not personal, its they wont like what each other are doing, thats almost stupiud to think that it would be personal. like i said, theres no thermal hunters around here, we dont have the number hogs yall have, were badmouthed for killing any hogs around here by other doggers, im sure the thermal people wouldnt be liked.   i like in your statement you wouldnt have time to turn hogs loose, that being said, would you answer a question truthfully, have you ever turned hogs loose or the other hog controll officers, have they? what i stated was that jagger was in the wrong, not a bad person or whatever but should have respected the guy leasing the land.  dodge the truth, shade the truth, avoid the truth, thats all ive heard, when people put themselves in the position of the guy who leased the land, and look at contracts being broke they will understand, im sure this lease cost the guy thousands, i cant argue the truth and written permissions and stated tresspassing and breech of contract, if thats laid out like it has been and you aint seen it, you need to turn the light on.  as far as the peeing in the woods and it looks cooler when yall do it, i'll leave that one alone,  thats a solo type thing for me. is he in the wrong or not?????? truthfully.



As far as a thermal hog control service (or myself) turning hogs out, the answer would be a solid 'NO', not a chance. As for a thermal/night vision hunting service poaching deer, "NO' not a chance, WAY too much invested to risk that.  I could see a client shooting one by accident, but not being told its cool to shoot by the guide. No need either, Ive already got landowners who want me to kill deer for them when they get their deer culling permits, legally.
Is Rod wrong hunting the land that the landowner gave permission on because the hunting lease wasn't doing their part to coontrol the hogs? NOPE. Had they been more effective their would've been no need, common sence dude. IF, and I mean IF there is a problem, its between the lease holder and the landowner, Rod was just doing his job, and yea.. Making money, no crime.

Lights on homie, and you still look like a hater in the light...


----------



## bigbird1

gnarlyone said:


> A "Cash Crop" of peanuts in February.......


 
So, let me guess, the farmer should wait until he puts the seed in the ground to worry about the hogs. I believe what the farmer is doing is called preventive maintenance.


----------



## kornbread

yep ive made so much money this year im ready to retire so i can dog hunt full time in houston county.


----------



## gin house

repoman34 said:


> You obviously haven't been paying attention. The hunting lease had a rule not to shoot hogs unless they were a certain size. The hunting lease (from what I understand from reading) also had a contract to hunt GAME ANIMALS. The hogs aren't a game animal. They are a nuisance to the farmer because they are destroying his crop. Essentially, Jager isn't there as a "hunter" per say, but more as an exterminator. When you have a rat problem, you call the orkin man. Basically, thats what this man did. How can you be mad at the farmer for protecting his crop? That crop is that mans livelihood....it's what pays the bills. Without it, he can't pay the bills, so the land will get taken, and the hunting lease will go away with it. Also, unless the lease specifically states that he can't have someone come in to do things like this, then there's nothing that anyone can do about it. If it doesn't state in the lease that he can't do it, then he hasn't breached any contract. Also, if part of the contract said that it was the hunting leases obligation to rid the property of hogs, and then they went and made a rule that you could only shoot hogs of a certain size, then THEY are the ones not holding up their end of the contract, and he would have every right to call in a professional to handle the problem.
> Not one of us here knows exactly what the actual contract says, so why even cause a big fuss about it. You people spend way too much time sticking your nose into other people's business, and not enough time worrying about your own. Bottom line is; the farmer had a hog problem. He allowed some people to lease the land for hunting, probably in hopes that they'd take care of the problem, but they didn't. So, he had to resort to calling in a professional to handle the job, of which (by looking at the picture he posted) he made a pretty dang good start at fixing the problem. The people who have the hunting lease should feel lucky that the farmer even allows them to lease the land. If I owned a farm like that, and knew that they were out baiting my field at night so they could hunt it the next day, they'd all be out on their butts anyway, and nobody but me would ever hunt my land again.
> Sometimes you people start arguments about the stupidest things you can think of. So, I'll leave this thread with one final statement; "If y'all are crying, what's the baby supposed to do?"



 you might want to go back and see which one of us hasnt been paying attention.  jagger stated the the hunters made a rule not to shoot hogs unless they were of certain size. thats fine, they leased the land.  Now heres the important part, read slowly,  jagger stated in a reply to me that in FUTURE contracts, that means he DID NOT in this contract only include game animals so it would be LEGAL to have hog controll people to come in and kill the hogs at night, thats fine if its in the contract when it is signed, i agree.  when you start in on IF it was in the contract to kill hogs and if this and that, youre talking jibberish, thats ridiculous.  ive seen a few hunting lease contracts, never saw one that said that or the big deer hunters would have a problem leasiing land and shooting hogs with the rut goin on, see what im saying?  I have seen in all that when i lease a peice of property i have the hunting rights, not the landowner, hence the whole point of leasing land..... i have seen where i destroy property, trees, etc.  i will be held responsible and thats a breech of contract, theres certain things written in them that are legal.   dont rent out your house if you want to live there and expect the other guy to leave and pay the bills, thats exactly what this is.  the land is cropland or hunting lease, when you lease it, too bad, you shouldnt lease out your livelyhood.  a lease always contains hunting rights, thats the whole purpose of the contract.  you probably wont understand this as you couldnt understand it written by jagger to start with, just trying to clear it up for you.  anybody that cant see who was wronged in this just doesnt have much to think with.  obviously youve never seen a hunting lease contract.


----------



## HOGDOG76

balvarik said:


> a clear example of greedy dirtbag landowners imo!
> 
> 
> talk about stepping on your johnson!
> 
> When you ownthe land you pay the taxes and we farmers make our living from that dirt!
> 
> Easy enough for anyone who doesn't like what we landowners decide is plain and simple,buy your own land!
> 
> 
> You hunt my land,you are a guest and my word is final.
> 
> Mike


when i pay to hunt it your word dont mean squat


----------



## HOGDOG76

bigreddwon said:


> As far as a thermal hog control service (or myself) turning hogs out, the answer would be a solid 'NO', not a chance. As for a thermal/night vision hunting service poaching deer, "NO' not a chance, WAY too much invested to risk that.  I could see a client shooting one by accident, but not being told its cool to shoot by the guide. No need either, Ive already got landowners who want me to kill deer for them when they get their deer culling permits, legally.
> Is Rod wrong hunting the land that the landowner gave permission on because the hunting lease wasn't doing their part to coontrol the hogs? NOPE. Had they been more effective their would've been no need, common sence dude. IF, and I mean IF there is a problem, its between the lease holder and the landowner, Rod was just doing his job, and yea.. Making money, no crime.
> 
> Lights on homie, and you still look like a hater in the light...



SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE MONEY HUNGRY THERMAL NIGHT HUNTING OPERATION OWNER.YEAH SCREW ALL YOUR FELLOW HUNTERS LEASING THE LAND IN YOUR AREA AS LONG AS YOU CAN MAKE A LIVING OFF THEIR BACKS


----------



## gin house

bigreddwon said:


> As far as a thermal hog control service (or myself) turning hogs out, the answer would be a solid 'NO', not a chance. As for a thermal/night vision hunting service poaching deer, "NO' not a chance, WAY too much invested to risk that.  I could see a client shooting one by accident, but not being told its cool to shoot by the guide. No need either, Ive already got landowners who want me to kill deer for them when they get their deer culling permits, legally.
> Is Rod wrong hunting the land that the landowner gave permission on because the hunting lease wasn't doing their part to coontrol the hogs? NOPE. Had they been more effective their would've been no need, common sence dude. IF, and I mean IF there is a problem, its between the lease holder and the landowner, Rod was just doing his job, and yea.. Making money, no crime.
> 
> Lights on homie, and you still look like a hater in the light...



  my lights on, what do you not understand about a man leasing a peice of property, hes not leasing it to use the land, he has leased it for hunting rights(animals) when someone else come and hunts it, why did the landowner sign a contract with the hunter to start with???? he broke it, it is stealing.  if jagger knew, which if you read a little closer to his statements, he was in the wrong, if the hunter wanted to make a rule about only killing certain size hogs, whats wrong with that? he paid for the lease, dont deer hunters have antler restrictions?????   you might want to cut your light on, im not a hater, i dont like people being ran over by anyone,  your friend and landowner or not. they were in the wrong.  we know that hog controll agents would never think about killing a huge buck or turn hogs loose and start a little gang somewhere to put new clients on, theyre human also, not above any of this, not saying you would, there again, stating that its messed up to allow hunting with thermal optics by ANYONE at night that this might happen.   Isnt shining deer after a certain time illegal but you can sit in a treestand and watch deer in the scope as long as youre  "hog hunting". see how that can and will get jacked up?????   if having this written by jagger and myself wont shine the light on it for you then theres no hope.


----------



## dawg2

hogrunner said:


> Kornbread, that might be true but on here he seems to dog every dogger.  I don't practice any of the bad habits that some doggers do and we kill plenty of hogs but the other day me and my other partners were on here talking bout our day and kill and Jagger just had to question our numbers cause we didn't have pix up yet.  Then he goes back and says he just enjoys seeing pics of dead hogs after it got heated.  Seems like he enjoys stirring the pot on here alot.



Well, he didn't start this thread.


----------



## Blue Iron

JAGER said:


> Yes, a Feral Hog Control Permit obtained from the Georgia Department of Natural Resources allows hunters to legally hunt over bait, hunt from a vehicle and hunt at night using a light exceeding six volts.
> 
> ---JAGER


 
It has to exceed 6 volts?


----------



## Boar Buster

Jager, I am a dog hunter and I respect farmers intrest and I spend a lot of nights away from home from my family trying to save the crops on the farms I hunt. I have been doing this for 16 years now and never earned a dime for it. I do it for the farmer and for fun, I love being with my dogs. I know you remove alot of hogs from the population and thats all good, but you need to respect others peoples hunting methods also. There is alot of other hunters that respect the farmers intrest.  I read in another post where you said doggers catch a few and run the hogs to another farm and this is true, but like I said I have been doing this for a good while and have learned that you disturb a wild animal enough they will move wheither it be by doggin' trapping' or shooting. So understand your method is still on the same page with doggers. I know you say your numbers are higher but everybody doesn't have the time to put in the hours you do. You put in many hours because you are getting paid to do your service and thats great your doing something you love and getting paid. So as hunters, no matter how your methods of doing so we should all stick together to preserve our right to hunt. Doggers dont worry Jager isn't going to kill all the hogs, if he did he would have to get a job. Not trying disrespect you but the farm you were on is in Stewart County but the farmer also farms in Webster. I don't know if there were any deer involved and don't really care but you should respect the hunting club on that property because they did spend there hard earned money for the rights to hunt. Show farmers, landowners, and lease members respect and everone gets along fine. Been dealing with all three for 16 years and never had anyone unhappy with my service. Remember hunting methods are by choice , and everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## redlevel

gin house said:


> you might want to go back and see which one of us hasnt been paying attention.  jagger stated the the hunters made a rule not to shoot hogs unless they were of certain size. thats fine, they leased the land.  Now heres the important part, read slowly,  jagger stated in a reply to me that in FUTURE contracts, that means he DID NOT in this contract only include game animals so it would be LEGAL to have hog controll people to come in and kill the hogs at night, thats fine if its in the contract when it is signed, i agree.  when you start in on IF it was in the contract to kill hogs and if this and that, youre talking jibberish, thats ridiculous.  ive seen a few hunting lease contracts, never saw one that said that or the big deer hunters would have a problem leasiing land and shooting hogs with the rut goin on, see what im saying?  I have seen in all that when i lease a peice of property i have the hunting rights, not the landowner, hence the whole point of leasing land..... i have seen where i destroy property, trees, etc.  i will be held responsible and thats a breech of contract, theres certain things written in them that are legal.   dont rent out your house if you want to live there and expect the other guy to leave and pay the bills, thats exactly what this is.  the land is cropland or hunting lease, when you lease it, too bad, you shouldnt lease out your livelyhood.  a lease always contains hunting rights, thats the whole purpose of the contract.  you probably wont understand this as you couldnt understand it written by jagger to start with, just trying to clear it up for you.  anybody that cant see who was wronged in this just doesnt have much to think with.  obviously youve never seen a hunting lease contract.



You still don't have a clue what the terms of the lease in question are/were.   You are supposing.  The farmer/landowner does not have to get permission from the lease holders to spray his crops for insects, which are non-game animals, and he does not have to get permission from the lease holders to control hogs, which are non-game vermin.

I will guarantee you no South Georgia farmer has leased out property for hunting that stipulated he could not control hogs on his property.  It is an enormous problem down here, and not something a farmer/landowner would overlook.  Did you read my post about the terms the peach grower here requires?


----------



## gin house

balvarik said:


> A clear example of greedy dirtbag landowners imo!
> 
> 
> Talk about stepping on your Johnson!
> 
> When you OWNthe land you pay the taxes and we farmers make our living from that dirt!
> 
> Easy enough for Anyone who doesn't like what we landowners decide is plain and simple,BUY YOUR OWN LAND!
> 
> 
> You hunt my land,you are a guest and my word is final.
> 
> Mike



when someone LEASES your land for hunting, you have no sayso as to what goes on if its not in the contract.  The whole point of a lease is the tranfer of rights to the hunting of the land.  What is so hard for people to understand?  from what i can tell this guy spent thousands of dollars to lease this land, hunt what he wants, and was ran off by jagger( who legally no matter what the landowner says couldnt be there hunting).  If its that critical to watch and defend the crops, dont LEASE (transfer rights) the land for hunting, have the thermal guys come sey up shop and let the other guy keep his money you stole from him.  cut and dry.  If you want to have the sayso what is killed and how on your land, put it in the contract or its too bad, nothing you can do.  ive signed plenty of contracts, lease, buisness from here to atlanta and beyond, breech them and find out what happens.  this guy just doesnt have enough sense to get his money back.


----------



## kornbread

my lease states when it comes to the crops the farmer has all right at ANY TIME to come in and do as he wants from spraying and or hog control . the farmer had a few guys come in with dogs during deer season and catch a few and we couldnt say anything .


----------



## casitahunter

like i said before, jager was huntin' on somebody else's huntin' land that was leased and jager knew it. sounds to me like jager only cares about how big his wallet gets. and i still want to know what he does with the hogs these are _*GOD'S ANIMALS *_


----------



## Boar Buster

I didn't say anything about how the lease was wrote up I said respect the lease members as indivduals and everyone gets along. Everyone on the poperty needs to know what is going on and there will be no problems. If i had a lease and was  hunting with my son I would like to know who and when someone else was going to be hunting.


----------



## kornbread

all its going to boil down to is the farmers are going to get tired of the hunting clubs not helping out and there going to pull off that land then in return the land owner that makes more from the farmer will take the lease back from the hunters to give the farmer all of it to keep him happy . this is already happened around my place on alot of farms .in return we will have to hunt somewhere else untill all the farms go to this . then its public land we all will be hunting or we can go to florida and start taking there land . lol


----------



## gin house

redlevel said:


> You still don't have a clue what the terms of the lease in question are/were.   You are supposing.  The farmer/landowner does not have to get permission from the lease holders to spray his crops for insects, which are non-game animals, and he does not have to get permission from the lease holders to control hogs, which are non-game vermin.
> 
> I will guarantee you no South Georgia farmer has leased out property for hunting that stipulated he could not control hogs on his property.  It is an enormous problem down here, and not something a farmer/landowner would overlook.  Did you read my post about the terms the peach grower here requires?


  if you'll go back to where jagger stated that the landowner in the future is going to write the contract stating game animals and not hogs so that hog controll can be done, that tells me that this south georgia farmer didnt have hogs in the contract, you might want to exclude this farmer from the rest in south georgia....  as far as having permission to spray his crops and all thats fine,  exterminating with a deer rifle and night vision makes me think theyre not hunting bugs!!! it is a hunting lease, be it game animals or not it is HUNTING,  its not a game lease if thats the way you want to put it.   do you see now???? Answer me this, if i rent you a deer rifle to hunt with and one day out of the blue send another guy to get it, and you still have to pay for it, what would you think and feel, id be fit to be tied. think about whats going on here and dont drink the coolaid, then come back and tell me what you think.


----------



## redlevel

gin house said:


> when someone LEASES your land for hunting, you have no sayso as to what goes on if its not in the contract.  The whole point of a lease is the tranfer of rights to the hunting of the land.  What is so hard for people to understand?  from what i can tell this guy spent thousands of dollars to lease this land, hunt what he wants, and was ran off by jagger( who legally no matter what the landowner says couldnt be there hunting).  If its that critical to watch and defend the crops, dont LEASE (transfer rights) the land for hunting, have the thermal guys come sey up shop and let the other guy keep his money you stole from him.  cut and dry.  If you want to have the sayso what is killed and how on your land, put it in the contract or its too bad, nothing you can do.  ive signed plenty of contracts, lease, buisness from here to atlanta and beyond, breech them and find out what happens.  this guy just doesnt have enough sense to get his money back.



A simple question:    *Have you seen a copy of the lease in question?*

If not, _you don't know what you are talking about!_


----------



## kornbread

redlevel said:


> A simple question: *Have you seen a copy of the lease in question?*
> 
> If not, _you don't know what you are talking about!_


 wow for once we agree! lol can you answer that gh?


----------



## bigbird1

gin house said:


> if you'll go back to where jagger stated that the landowner in the future is going to write the contract stating game animals and not hogs so that hog controll can be done, that tells me that this south georgia farmer didnt have hogs in the contract, you might want to exclude this farmer from the rest in south georgia.... as far as having permission to spray his crops and all thats fine, exterminating with a deer rifle and night vision makes me think theyre not hunting bugs!!! it is a hunting lease, be it game animals or not it is HUNTING, its not a game lease if thats the way you want to put it. do you see now???? Answer me this, if i rent you a deer rifle to hunt with and one day out of the blue send another guy to get it, and you still have to pay for it, what would you think and feel, id be fit to be tied. think about whats going on here and dont drink the coolaid, then come back and tell me what you think.


 


According to most of the doggers , what we do as a hog control service isn't HUNTING!!. It's extermination


----------



## gin house

balvarik said:


> Best part of having a nice background in writing up contractual agreements from being a farmer is how to word it so even though you have the "privilege" of hunting my land,my word trumps the contract when it interferes with my livelihood or activities are counterproductive to "MY" idea's of management.
> 
> That being said my lease price for coon hunters is zero.
> My lease price for Bow hunters for deer is zero.
> My lease price for Bear hunters is zero.
> 
> I've never asked anyone to leave or interfered with any hunters.
> 
> Difference being is we have no such vermin as hog's that causes such a passionate battle with doggers(old school) and those who use high tech(new age).
> 
> Sorry if I offended you HOGDOG,but after looking at what my fertilizer cost's alone this year will be(still have 3' of snow cover)and how much diesel I would need then hear someone say it matters not what I say happens on my land,I think about having my potato,corn and grain fields destroyed by critters and how those farmers down there must feel.
> 
> Mike


  simple, dont lease your land.  when you take advantage of a hunter by taking his money then let someone else come in, you have stole from him.  the old rule stands, dont mix buisness with pleasure, if you want to guard it, dont waste other peoples time and money then rip them off. wonder how he feels?  old school/new school, theres a lot of OLD SCHOOL things im for, im old school,  have you seen either?  every word sghoghunter and Hogdogger76 have said have been the truth, people just cant grasp the concept of a lease, that is a legal document and agreement, its not an option for the landowner, if people will read between the lines they can learn alot.


----------



## HOGDOG76

kornbread said:


> wow for once we agree! lol can you answer that gh?


YALL NEED TO QUIT BACKING YOUR BUDDY BC THIS IS ONE INSTANCE WHERE HE HAS BEEN CALLED OUT EVEN THOUGH IT HAPPENS REGULAR. AND TO ANSWER YALLS QUESTION WE HAD THE HUNTING RIGHTS WHEN HE DID ON TWO OF MY LEASES REGARDLESS OF THAT WHY ARENT YALL TAKING THE LEASE HOLDERS INSTEAD OF JUST MAKING MONEY ON THEIR LEASES.LIKE TO SEE THAT ONE ANSWERED


----------



## redlevel

HOGDOG76 said:


> A clear example of greedy dirtbag landowners



I'll add that to my sig line.


----------



## bigbird1

balvarik said:


> Question??
> 
> The animal in question is it a game animal?
> 
> What is the premise of the "Law of the Land"?
> 
> Does the State DNR control numbers by closed season and bag limits like deer,bear,and turkey??
> 
> What is the states "long term goal" for the animal??
> 
> Does the State want the animal exterminated or have it's numbers controlled by hunters??
> 
> Mike


 


No season, no limits, not a game animal, get under control.


----------



## gin house

JAGER said:


> The hunters (hunting lease) made the choice NOT to kill the hogs and protect the crops for surrounding farmers (agriculture lease). So the land owner has no choice but to include only game species (deer, turkey, quail, rabbits) in the future hunting lease. Feral hogs are NOT a game animal but an invasive species. The farmer and land owner will now be able to handle their crop damage problems from feral hogs without violating the hunting lease and stepping on the hunter's toes.
> 
> Sounds like a viable solution when traditional hunting methods can't or won't solve the problem. I believe we will see other Georgia land owners start wording their hunting leases in this manner.
> 
> ---JAGER



 i'll let jagger answer that for you so i wont have to, do you see where he says the hunter chose not to kill the hogs unless certain size so the farmer is forced to include only game animals in FUTURE contracts. what does this tell you?   it tells me that hogs are part of the contract, are you still with me??????  then he says now the landowner will be able to controll the hogs without stepping on the hunters toe, but thats not in the contract now, he broke the contract.  guys,  i sure hope yall have enough to see what jagger has stated and ive emphasized.  what now?????


----------



## kornbread

HOGDOG76 said:


> YALL NEED TO QUIT BACKING YOUR BUDDY BC THIS IS ONE INSTANCE WHERE HE HAS BEEN CALLED OUT EVEN THOUGH IT HAPPENS REGULAR. AND TO ANSWER YALLS QUESTION WE HAD THE HUNTING RIGHTS WHEN HE DID ON TWO OF MY LEASES REGARDLESS OF THAT WHY ARENT YALL TAKING THE LEASE HOLDERS INSTEAD OF JUST MAKING MONEY ON THEIR LEASES.LIKE TO SEE THAT ONE ANSWERED


to answer your question i do take the one lease holder and the rest of my farms the landowner wont lease it out so i dont have to worry bout any of this . but also how can i pay for my gas, ammo, insurance,equipment by taking the lease holder ? do you drive to work and put in 8 hours for free ? you choose to work where you do because you like it and make good money .i go more without paying clients then i do with them i didnt even charge the lease guys no money for the 4 boxes of $38 a box of ammo when i took them that they wasted .i wish i was wealthy and could take everyone for free but i have a family that needs to eat and im working another job also to maintain my lifestyle.cause i havent done nothing but lost money when i go and take care of the farmer when they call.and not have a client to cover that cost.


----------



## Blue Iron

Boar Buster said:


> Doggers don't worry Jager isn't going to kill all the hogs, if he did he would have to get a job.


 
Bingo!


----------



## jdh4376

right or wrong i have not seen the farm lease or the hunting lease but the landowner is protecting his best interest if that was the farm land and not the deer lease than its his to choose


----------



## gin house

bigbird1 said:


> No season, no limits, not a game animal, get under control.



ok, so i can come to your property anytime i want and hunt???  it doesnt matter that its your property, theres not limit, season and theyre not a game animal so tresspassing isnt an issue, the state want you to control them?????  how much money did the state put in with this hunter to lease this property??????   its all a joke, yall have enough common sense to see the truth surely.  friend or not,  dont beat around the bush and warp things to make it sound better, if you cant read what he wrote and i highlighted, id be scared to be in the dark with you and a gun.


----------



## kornbread

HOGDOG76 said:


> YALL NEED TO QUIT BACKING YOUR BUDDY BC THIS IS ONE INSTANCE WHERE HE HAS BEEN CALLED OUT EVEN THOUGH IT HAPPENS REGULAR. AND TO ANSWER YALLS QUESTION WE HAD THE HUNTING RIGHTS WHEN HE DID ON TWO OF MY LEASES REGARDLESS OF THAT WHY ARENT YALL TAKING THE LEASE HOLDERS INSTEAD OF JUST MAKING MONEY ON THEIR LEASES.LIKE TO SEE THAT ONE ANSWERED


did i answer your question?


----------



## hevishot

sghoghunter said:


> Hevishot why do you have to chime in on everything that is put on here even if it is towards someone else?Just seems that there were 8 hogs piled side by side in two rows like a pic was taken then just left to be seen from the public road and this one aint a rumor.



I chime in because I own three farms that are infested by hogs....how much more credentials do I need to be able to comment on the hog problem????....


----------



## gin house

kornbread said:


> to answer your question i do take the one lease holder and the rest of my farms the landowner wont lease it out so i dont have to worry bout any of this . but also how can i pay for my gas, ammo, insurance,equipment by taking the lease holder ? do you drive to work and put in 8 hours for free ? you choose to work where you do because you like it and make good money .i go more without paying clients then i do with them i didnt even charge the lease guys no money for the 4 boxes of $38 a box of ammo when i took them that they wasted .i wish i was wealthy and could take everyone for free but i have a family that needs to eat and im working another job also to maintain my lifestyle.cause i havent done nothing but lost money when i go and take care of the farmer when they call.and not have a client to cover that cost.



 the rest of us get out gas money paid when we go and our shells and vet bills paid........get real man, its called hunting, its a pasttime sport that some of us have always and will alway enjoy,  if you have to be paid to hunt, i feel for you.


----------



## Nicodemus

This entire argument is over a rumor...


----------



## redlevel

hevishot said:


> I chime in because I own three farms that are infested by hogs....how much more credentials do I need to be able to comment on the hog problem????....



I'd say those credentials are better than those of someone with neither a pot nor a window.


----------



## gin house

jdh4376 said:


> right or wrong i have not seen the farm lease or the hunting lease but the landowner is protecting his best interest if that was the farm land and not the deer lease than its his to choose



go to post 137, written by jagger himself.  if that doesnt tell you exactly what the contract says i cant help you, when you lease hunting rights, theyre no longer yours. its simple.  read his statement.


----------



## kornbread

gin house said:


> the rest of us get out gas money paid when we go and our shells and vet bills paid........get real man, its called hunting, its a pasttime sport that some of us have always and will alway enjoy, if you have to be paid to hunt, i feel for you.


i hunt on weekends with guns then i hunt during the week with dogs for free as i always done ive had my share of vet bills this last 3 months and i drive sometimes 70miles one way to hunt . im talking about your job try going to work for a few weeks for free just to help out your company. the night vision is a buisness yes we make money i guess thats wrong but it counter acts when i spend more by hunting my dogs for free .im mad at the grocery stores for charging for food when they should give it away to the needy how silly is that let me know how that works out for ya on working for free cause your a nice guy.


----------



## kornbread

hevishot said:


> I chime in because I own three farms that are infested by hogs....how much more credentials do I need to be able to comment on the hog problem????....


maybe if you was from s.c. where there isnt much crops .


----------



## jester

Jester896 said:


> SO which is it?



darn i though i was the only jester around here. 

nice avatar though.


----------



## hevishot

ok...time to make  it where the fools can uderstand it...you own nothing but a bunch of chained up nigerian browsers, you don't farm crap....you are just ahead of the o2 (that is oxygen) you take in..and anyone who thinks its a big deal to tie a hog is dumb as a bag of hair....


----------



## bigbird1

gin house said:


> ok, so i can come to your property anytime i want and hunt??? it doesnt matter that its your property, theres not limit, season and theyre not a game animal so tresspassing isnt an issue, the state want you to control them????? how much money did the state put in with this hunter to lease this property?????? its all a joke, yall have enough common sense to see the truth surely. friend or not, dont beat around the bush and warp things to make it sound better, if you cant read what he wrote and i highlighted, id be scared to be in the dark with you and a gun.


 
What are you talking about?, balvarik was asking a questions and I just answered. Don't get all bent out of shape, I chimed in here in the beggining because you accussed thermal hunters for relocating, killing deer at night and us hating all doggers. By the way this beef is between the landowner and lease holder, it has nothing to do with Jager or whoever he calls for hog control. Your whole thing is you think hunting with thermal is missed up, so you are attacking Jager for doing it, but the contract thing has nothing to do with Jager. Just because he told you what the farmer is going to write in the future contract doesn't mean Jager was in the wrong, he was doing what the landowner asked of him. Just calling it like I see it.


----------



## gin house

hevishot said:


> I chime in because I own three farms that are infested by hogs....how much more credentials do I need to be able to comment on the hog problem????....



 owning farms and the hog problem isnt the issue here, the issue is when you lease hunting rights you cant let others come in and hunt, thats a breech of contract, its illegal.  peoples rights are being trampled.  if its farmland, farm it. if you want to lease it, lease it.  jagger said he got the guys info, well, he knew the place was leased by his own statements, he was tresspassing and trying to get info from the guy who had a legal reason to be there.   i was better than to go after my money back when this happened to me, we spent thousand of dollars on lease money, tractor, skidsteer, deisel, seed, fertilizer and all kinds of things not counting days and weeks to get everything just right on lease land(not farmland) just to have the owner sitting in the best deerstand when the rut was in full swing i wasnt able to hunt where i had payed and worked to do so, i gave the lease up, didnt hunt it. thats stealing any way you look at it and my lease stated i had all hunting rights.  If you lease hunting rights, dont hunt it or allow hunting.  i wont be took again, guarantee it. i know how this guy feels right now.  i dont care to hear about someone being ran over by landowners and people knowing they shouldnt be there morally if you dont want to say legally to hunt, tresspassing , then brag about running the guy off and telling the landowner.  i just said what i think.  like it or stick up for your hog eradication agent officer or whatever yall call it.  i personally dont like to hear about average joes like myself being ran over.


----------



## bigreddwon

kornbread said:


> to answer your question i do take the one lease holder and the rest of my farms the landowner wont lease it out so i dont have to worry bout any of this . but also how can i pay for my gas, ammo, insurance,equipment by taking the lease holder ? do you drive to work and put in 8 hours for free ? you choose to work where you do because you like it and make good money .i go more without paying clients then i do with them i didnt even charge the lease guys no money for the 4 boxes of $38 a box of ammo when i took them that they wasted .i wish i was wealthy and could take everyone for free but i have a family that needs to eat and im working another job also to maintain my lifestyle.cause i havent done nothing but lost money when i go and take care of the farmer when they call.and not have a client to cover that cost.



My companys just getting off the ground, I work for free MUCH more than I get paid.. Costs money to make money. I'm out 4-6 nights a week killin hogs and learning the craft, most on my dime. When the money comes, I know I have worked hard for it. No shame in that. It makes me laugh when folks try to say that getting paid to do what you love somehow makes it not as good or that your less of a hunter for figuring out how to get paid to do what you would otherwise have to PAY just to do.. The "I do it for FREE so I'm better than you.. I'm a REAL hunter.." LOL


----------



## dawg2

I deal in facts.

Somebody post up a copy of this "LEASE" that everyone is gabberwocking about.  Otherwise, it is all hearsay and gossip.  My guineas don't even make this much noise over nothing.

Everything is pure speculation until a copy of the lease that was supposedly breached is posted up.


----------



## jdh4376

i can write that i shot big foot but that doesnt mean its true you nor i have a original of the contract what does it mean that i saw it on a post on a talk forum nothing sorry if its done differant in s.c but thats how it was done in ga on the landowners land without your permission and im sure it will work out just fine


----------



## warpaint

*carp?*



hevishot said:


> ok...time to make  it where the fools can uderstand it...you own nothing but a bunch of chained up nigerian browsers, you don't farm crap....you are just ahead of the o2 (that is oxygen) you take in..and anyone who thinks its a big deal to tie a hog is dumb as a bag of hair....



Is that a carp in your avatar? ...........had to ask


----------



## HOGDOG76

kornbread said:


> did i answer your question?



AS LONG AS YALL CAN SLEEP AT NIGHT STEALING FROM YOUR FELLOW HUNTERS AND JUSTIFY IT IN YOUR MIND I GUESS YOU HAVE


----------



## 3d foam killer

bombers32 said:


> Ok Jager so you are saying you could care less about other hunters that have spend their hard earned money to have a hunting lease that they can enjoy and take their family to spend some quality time hunting and enjoying the outdoors. The people that spend thier money and their sweat to have a good place to hunt are real hunters......not some fly by night run around and shoot up the world weekend warriors......You say you are so much on helping out the farmer.( Explain something to me why have you only picked the farmer to help out and not the rest of the community that is in trouble, I will tell you why,it's all about money!!!!!)I don't think you are as concerned as you want everyone to believe you are!!!!You will prove me wrong when I see you with Jimmy Carter building someone a house that has lost everything,he is the hero you are just another politician that has alot of people fooled!!! Me myself I don't care how many hogs you kill,but when you start taking advantage of people that has spent their money for a hunting club ,that just shows your character and what you are out there for,It's all about the (MONEY) bottom line.  OH AND BY THE WAY SOUNDS LIKE TO ME YOU ADMIT THAT IT IS YOUR GANG THAT WAS ON SOMEONES HUNTING CLUB


dnt get ur panies in a wad jager is right land owner gets more profit from the farmer then hunter. bottom line in this bad economy is make money suport ur family and worry about pleausure latter so jagger is rite. 
go get em jagger


----------



## gin house

bigbird1 said:


> What are you talking about?, balvarik was asking a questions and I just answered. Don't get all bent out of shape, I chimed in here in the beggining because you accussed thermal hunters for relocating, killing deer at night and us hating all doggers. By the way this beef is between the landowner and lease holder, it has nothing to do with Jager or whoever he calls for hog control. Your whole thing is you think hunting with thermal is missed up, so you are attacking Jager for doing it, but the contract thing has nothing to do with Jager. Just because he told you what the farmer is going to write in the future contract doesn't mean Jager was in the wrong, he was doing what the landowner asked of him. Just calling it like I see it.


  i dont see how i would enjoy thermal hunting, thats fine, i dont down you for it, if thats what you like then fine. i dont have a problem with thermal hunting, im glad its not big around here as we dont have the number of hogs as yall do.  i havent accused jagger of poaching, i said in different words that thermal hunting can open up a huge window for trophy hunting deer at night, think about it.  i seriously doubt anybody that has intrest in hog hunting hasnt done some kind of turning out some, didnt say he had, i asked him to tell us.  what gets me is ignoring a hunting lease and tresspassing, then running the hunter off.  the landowner was in the wrong then told jagger the deal when he went to hunt, he knew he was wrong to be there legally and morally, how can you say different???    KORNBREAD, that last post i couldnt make much of it man, hunting is a hobby, i have a job, i cant work for free, cant tell you how that works out.  hunting is a privilidge, not a job.    And as far as south carolina not having crops or whatever, they are probably as important to the country as far as agriculture as georgia, i doubt either is depended on for much.  maybe peanuts, i forgot.


----------



## hevishot

gin house said:


> owning farms and the hog problem isnt the issue here, the issue is when you lease hunting rights you cant let others come in and hunt, thats a breech of contract, its illegal.  peoples rights are being trampled.  if its farmland, farm it. if you want to lease it, lease it.  jagger said he got the guys info, well, he knew the place was leased by his own statements, he was tresspassing and trying to get info from the guy who had a legal reason to be there.   i was better than to go after my money back when this happened to me, we spent thousand of dollars on lease money, tractor, skidsteer, deisel, seed, fertilizer and all kinds of things not counting days and weeks to get everything just right on lease land(not farmland) just to have the owner sitting in the best deerstand when the rut was in full swing i wasnt able to hunt where i had payed and worked to do so, i gave the lease up, didnt hunt it. thats stealing any way you look at it and my lease stated i had all hunting rights.  If you lease hunting rights, dont hunt it or allow hunting.  i wont be took again, guarantee it. i know how this guy feels right now.  i dont care to hear about someone being ran over by landowners and people knowing they shouldnt be there morally if you dont want to say legally to hunt, tresspassing , then brag about running the guy off and telling the landowner.  i just said what i think.  like it or stick up for your hog eradication agent officer or whatever yall call it.  i personally dont like to hear about average joes like myself being ran over.



1 of the three farms I own is leased out for farming....but I can assure you, hogs are a problem and you boys with the dogs tied to your trailer aren't worth a crap..and I am tired of it...just the truth.  y'all made your own broke down bed....


----------



## hevishot

HOGDOG76 said:


> AS LONG AS YALL CAN SLEEP AT NIGHT STEALING FROM YOUR FELLOW HUNTERS AND JUSTIFY IT IN YOUR MIND I GUESS YOU HAVE



how many acres doo you own???...


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I've been hunting for 22 years,and have yet to ask for money to do so...But I am hunting for fun...The pleasure of it..It's not work or my job.

If you are doing NV/thermal,canned hog hunts,guiding gator hunts etc..you are doing it to make money,not just for fun..Just like commercial fishermen/shrimpers..If it were for fun,you wouldnt charge a penny...if you are doing it for money,you are working...If you are working,and people pay you to do it,then it is a job.

If you are working you gotta produce results,same as if you are guiding..I take people with me hunting,but I'm not guiding..no pressure on me to get them one,even though that is my goal.I will shoot too..lol..you can't shoot if you are guiding.

It's about making money,and NV/thermal is the hot ticket right now.There is a huge market for it,and alot of people want to do it cause it's "cool"..It is a job for some of these guys,they put in alot of miles driving,money on ammo,etc..kornbread named it..Is it hunting?Not IMO,but hey maybe I could be wrong.Maybe thermal isn't that easy..may go try it with hogswat and see for myself....Is that going to stop farmers from paying people to come snipe them out?..no..

Was it right to go onto a club that has had hunting rights leased out to other hunters,and kill hogs?No,that is breaking the lease.

Face it guys..our beloved porkers are not loved by everyone..


----------



## hevishot

kornbread said:


> maybe if you was from s.c. where there isnt much crops .



lol...I lived in SC for ten years and hunted in Orangeburg where there are PLENTY of crops...?


----------



## gin house

jdh4376 said:


> i can write that i shot big foot but that doesnt mean its true you nor i have a original of the contract what does it mean that i saw it on a post on a talk forum nothing sorry if its done differant in s.c but thats how it was done in ga on the landowners land without your permission and im sure it will work out just fine



 if you cant read jaggers post and see what he knew about the contract its ashame.  a legal document is a legal document even where youre from.  it blows my mind how people dont grasp the lease,  he spelled it out, only better way for people to understand it is for jagger to call you up personally and translate his post that plainly stated what ive said.  im in shock.


----------



## hevishot

warpaint said:


> Is that a carp in your avatar? ...........had to ask



yes..do you put your browsers on penned hogs...already know the answer...


----------



## dawg2

gin house said:


> if you cant read jaggers post and see what he knew about the contract its ashame.  a legal document is a legal document even where youre from.  it blows my mind how people dont grasp the lease,  he spelled it out, only better way for people to understand it is for jagger to call you up personally and translate his post that plainly stated what ive said.  im in shock.


Post up the lease.  Do you know the details of the lease? I don't.  But I would love to see if there was in fact a breach of contract.




dawg2 said:


> I deal in facts.
> 
> Somebody post up a copy of this "LEASE" that everyone is gabberwocking about.  Otherwise, it is all hearsay and gossip.  My guineas don't even make this much noise over nothing.
> 
> Everything is pure speculation until a copy of the lease that was supposedly breached is posted up.


----------



## gin house

dawg2 said:


> Post up the lease.  Do you know the details of the lease? I don't.  But I would love to see if there was in fact a breach of contract.



  look at where jagger posted about the landowner putting only game animals in the lease in the future and so on so forth, can you not read between the lines?  the landowner gave him this info.  thats all of the lease that needs to be seen, hogs were part of it and other people were called in, what more needs to be done????????   go back and carefully read what he posts, it will pretty much post the lease for you.


----------



## dawg2

gin house said:


> look at where jagger posted about the landowner putting only game animals in the lease in the future and so on so forth, can you not read between the lines?  the landowner gave him this info.  thats all of the lease that needs to be seen, hogs were part of it and other people were called in, what more needs to be done????????   go back and carefully read what he posts, it will pretty much post the lease for you.



Maybe the hunters should have added "hogs" to their lease.  That is their problem not Jagers. He didn't break any laws or breach any contract.


----------



## gin house

hevishot said:


> 1 of the three farms I own is leased out for farming....but I can assure you, hogs are a problem and you boys with the dogs tied to your trailer aren't worth a crap..and I am tired of it...just the truth.  y'all made your own broke down bed....



  ive personally never hunted down there, would like to but havent been able to make it.  i have a couple groups of friends that post on here sometimes that have been a time or two.  one group caught 24 hogs in a day and a half, the other went last week and caught 10 in half a day, thats not bad.  guess it depends on whos hunting the land.


----------



## jdh4376

hold on hevishot those boys might not be i dont know but dogs is how we protect our farmland and its not for recreational purpuses its a operating farm i would not jump out there and go that far as to saying dogs arent worth a crap because they are a great way to control hogs its been working fine the onlytime theres a problem is when theres a lease somewhere around that wants to start a year to year hunting preserve that looks like a wagon train starting around october but i dont pay much mind to it  if my dogs have to go there to make sure i can put food on my table than they just go right me a ticket or take me to court im gonna make sure i get paid for my crop i have said it before and i will say it again im putting my paycheck before every outer towners recreation all 7 days of the week you just have the wrong "boys" on your place dogs work fine for me no i dont like thermal hunting but hay this "boy"is worth a crap and i dont need them


----------



## jdh4376

is there a scon if so argue with them im done


----------



## kornbread

HOGDOG76 said:


> AS LONG AS YALL CAN SLEEP AT NIGHT STEALING FROM YOUR FELLOW HUNTERS AND JUSTIFY IT IN YOUR MIND I GUESS YOU HAVE


what have i stole? from who? i take the only one lease holder i have for free give them the meat and the rest of the farms are lease free and i sleep very well untill a farmer calls at 1am checking pivots and tells me there is hogs in the field and i get up and go handle it.ill even take you on your lease for free. how about come work for blue ghost outfitters for free everyweekend to help our fellow hunters out? are you ready ?ill even throw in some free t shirts for you to wear.lol


----------



## bigreddwon

Public Land Prowler said:


> I've been hunting for 22 years,and have yet to ask for money to do so...But I am hunting for fun...The pleasure of it..It's not work or my job.
> 
> If you are doing NV/thermal,canned hog hunts,guiding gator hunts etc..you are doing it to make money,not just for fun..Just like commercial fishermen/shrimpers..If it were for fun,you wouldnt charge a penny...if you are doing it for money,you are working...If you are working,and people pay you to do it,then it is a job.
> 
> If you are working you gotta produce results,same as if you are guiding..I take people with me hunting,but I'm not guiding..no pressure on me to get them one,even though that is my goal.I will shoot too..lol..you can't shoot if you are guiding.
> 
> It's about making money,and NV/thermal is the hot ticket right now.There is a huge market for it,and alot of people want to do it cause it's "cool"..It is a job for some of these guys,they put in alot of miles driving,money on ammo,etc..kornbread named it..Is it hunting?Not IMO,but hey maybe I could be wrong.Maybe thermal isn't that easy..may go try it with hogswat and see for myself....Is that going to stop farmers from paying people to come snipe them out?..no..
> 
> Was it right to go onto a club that has had hunting rights leased out to other hunters,and kill hogs?No,that is breaking the lease.
> 
> Face it guys..our beloved porkers are not loved by everyone..



I LOVE hogs! I love stalking them, shooting them, eating them.. I respect the intelligence and will to live they have. If its about hunting hogs I'm all for it. But, I also know that SOME folks NEED them killed. Getting paid to do what you love..? Its a no brainier for me, most folks will never have the opportunity to get paid for doing what they enjoy. Ya only go round once, and that's why I decided to move 2k miles across the states and go for it! No regrets.

I respect you PLP, I see all the folks you take hunting on the forums here and I'm sure many times you have done it, it didn't make it on here in print. Much respect. But.. If one of those guys you take hunting ( say the dude who's buddy's backed out on him and you took to your spot, showed him about rubs, huntin the wind ect ) were to give you 400 bucks at the end of the day. You MIGHT give it back, refuse it, slap em in the chops.. BUT.. would keeping it RUIN the kick butt time you had sharing your passion with someone else? Would it make the knowledge you dropped on him become worthless all of the sudden? Would it be 'NOT HUNTING' all of the sudden? I dont think so. If the story's of the folks you have taken hunting are accurate, and I'm SURE they are.. Brotha.. YOU ARE a guide! Your just not gettin paid for it, and that's kool. Its all about individual choice IMO.
  I can't WAIT to take you out man! Your gonna LOVE it, how do I KNOW? Cause your a hunter JUST like me and the love of the stalk, the challenge,the kill its in your blood. Heck, before its all over I might set you up a HogSWAT franchise ! lol Lord knows you know how to put the pork on the ground.

Why cant it be about TWO things? Hunting AND making a living? I mean, do you LOVE your job? Do you get excited about taking people to your work and letting them experience what you do to make a living? I do. Getting paid for it is just the icing on a tastie tasie cake, and this fat kid LOVE's his cake.

 Lets go shoot some hogs together!!


----------



## kornbread

Public Land Prowler said:


> I've been hunting for 22 years,and have yet to ask for money to do so...But I am hunting for fun...The pleasure of it..It's not work or my job.
> 
> If you are doing NV/thermal,canned hog hunts,guiding gator hunts etc..you are doing it to make money,not just for fun..Just like commercial fishermen/shrimpers..If it were for fun,you wouldnt charge a penny...if you are doing it for money,you are working...If you are working,and people pay you to do it,then it is a job.
> 
> If you are working you gotta produce results,same as if you are guiding..I take people with me hunting,but I'm not guiding..no pressure on me to get them one,even though that is my goal.I will shoot too..lol..you can't shoot if you are guiding.
> 
> It's about making money,and NV/thermal is the hot ticket right now.There is a huge market for it,and alot of people want to do it cause it's "cool"..It is a job for some of these guys,they put in alot of miles driving,money on ammo,etc..kornbread named it..Is it hunting?Not IMO,but hey maybe I could be wrong.Maybe thermal isn't that easy..may go try it with hogswat and see for myself....Is that going to stop farmers from paying people to come snipe them out?..no..
> 
> Was it right to go onto a club that has had hunting rights leased out to other hunters,and kill hogs?No,that is breaking the lease.
> 
> Face it guys..our beloved porkers are not loved by everyone..


 we guide and shoot with the client that way if a farmer hears 40 rounds going off and 1 dead hog it doesnt look good  for us so we help by shooting with them and that also gives the client more meat to take home. and if you think its easy shooting at night ill let you come and see how good of a shot you think you are . that way it might change your opinion a little.free of charge.


----------



## jester

kornbread said:


> and if you think its easy shooting at night ill let you come and see how good of a shot you think you are . that way it might change your opinion a little.free of charge.



thats a good offer.


----------



## hevishot

hogdog76...is nothing but HOT AIR....I'd be surprised if he ownes the trailer he sleeps in...............


----------



## Throwback

JAGER said:


> How about some facts (instead of rumors) from your sources? Ask them which hunting camp or lease initiated this information.
> 
> I'll connect the dots since I am the only thermal outfitter from Columbus. Sounds like a jealous group of sandal wearing whiners who pay $10,000 each year to hunt a lease and couldn't shoot a hog if their life depended on it. Now they are crying because the land owner called JAGER PRO™ to fix the farmer's hog problem. We killed 11 hogs before midnight and destroyed their hunting camp's "Quality Hog Management Program". We killed more hogs in five hours than the entire hunting camp has killed in the past two years.
> 
> So, if you are getting your mis-information from the Tallapoosa Hunting Camp, you can put this rumor to rest. This is a sad attempt by the hunting camp to tarnish our reputation when the land owner sided with the farmer instead of them. Just another example of hunters (if you can even call them hunters) not willing or capable to kill enough hogs to reduce the farmer's crop damage.
> 
> I suppose it is easier for a hunting lease to be part of the problem instead of just helping the farmer and land owner to be part of the solution. At least the landowner has an effective alternative to hog control when the hunting lease chooses not to solve the problem. Too bad there has to be jealousy and rumors instead of hunters just doing what is right.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again; the land owner calls the shots. He receives more income from the farming lease than the hunting lease and will always side with the farmer. Land owners and farmers wouldn't be calling us if they were happy with the level of hog control they were receiving.
> 
> ---JAGER





Somebody needs to print that post out, cut it up in little pieces and put it in their pipe and smoke it! 


T


----------



## Throwback

dawg2 said:


> Maybe the hunters should have added "hogs" to their lease.  That is their problem not Jagers. He didn't break any laws or breach any contract.



Yep. 




T


----------



## hevishot

warpaint said:


> Is that a carp in your avatar? ...........had to ask



you had to ask what it was, wow.....:rof


----------



## gin house

dawg2 said:


> Maybe the hunters should have added "hogs" to their lease.  That is their problem not Jagers. He didn't break any laws or breach any contract.



 with all due respect, read it one more time. hogs were part of the lease, the landowner in the Future was going to word the contract to state game animals thereby leaving hogs to be handled by other means than hunters.  the lease is laid out plain as day, he knowingly tresspassed by hunting, the facts are stated by jagger.


----------



## 3d foam killer

hevishot said:


> hogdog76...is nothing but HOT AIR....I'd be surprised if he ownes the trailer he sleeps in...............



hey were here to discuss not call names or acuse people of something lets straighten up and make it a fun fourm 

come on guys this is not the gon i kno

acusing people of being nothing butt hot air im not singling you out just using you as an example butt come on people were all here for the same reason to share our sole hunting experience with each other!!!!


----------



## Throwback

gin house said:


> nicodemus, ive always listened when you spoke and think alot of your views, mine are usually pretty close to yours but think about it.  it is a legal contract, number one.   number two,  i dont think i could LEASE out my livelyhood.  the best way to protect it is to handle the problem, not take someones money and trample their rights, that money was part of their livelyhood also.



The contract depends on what it says. 

If it says game animals, that is all it covers. 

I know a guy who had a lease that when he read it he had leased the land to hunt "deer,  bear and elk" and this was in a county with no deer and certainly no elk. The lawyer had just used a form he found somewhere. 

If it don't specifically say HOGS, they are NOT covered. 

If the lease don't INCLUDE TRAPPING or FISHING, they are not covered. 

The lease is what it is, no less and no more. Assuming there even is one. 

If the landowner contracted with jaeger, and did not tell him this, or led him to believe he was OK to do so it's not a prosecutable case. This is a civil matter. 


T


----------



## Throwback

HOGDOG76 said:


> A clear example of greedy dirtbag landowners imo! If you want to allow someone to control the hogs then dont lease your fields.funny how some can make a living guiding hog hunts on land leased by other hunters and then degrade those same hunters for not being as effective as their proffesional operation.here is their opinion:either pay to hunt with me or ill come hunt your place anyways.guess their is a great profit margin when you never put a dime into the property. If you aint in it for the money you should be taking the guys who pay that lease instead of guiding clients on it! Thats what real hunters do!



calling redlevel....calling redlevel....please report....


T


----------



## Throwback

I want all ya'll dog hunters to get exactly THIS mad when someone posts on here about a dog hunter coming on their land without permission instead of excusing it--again. 


T


----------



## Throwback

Nicodemus said:


> This entire argument is over a rumor...



But they know what the contract says...

T


----------



## Throwback

hevishot said:


> ok...time to make  it where the fools can uderstand it...you own nothing but a bunch of chained up nigerian browsers, you don't farm crap....you are just ahead of the o2 (that is oxygen) you take in..and anyone who thinks its a big deal to tie a hog is dumb as a bag of hair....



Oh God call the amber lamps I can't breathe! 

T


----------



## gin house

Throwback said:


> The contract depends on what it says.
> 
> If it says game animals, that is all it covers.
> 
> I know a guy who had a lease that when he read it he had leased the land to hunt "deer,  bear and elk" and this was in a county with no deer and certainly no elk. The lawyer had just used a form he found somewhere.
> 
> If it don't specifically say HOGS, they are NOT covered.
> 
> If the lease don't INCLUDE TRAPPING or FISHING, they are not covered.
> 
> The lease is what it is, no less and no more. Assuming there even is one.
> 
> If the landowner contracted with jaeger, and did not tell him this, or led him to believe he was OK to do so it's not a prosecutable case. This is a civil matter.
> 
> 
> T



 once again, he said the landowner in the future, that means it hasnt been done yet, is going to word the contract to say game animals, right now it does not so that includes hogs in this guys lease, wouldnt you agree???  then the landowner tells jagger that in the future, there again that means it hasnt been done yet, is going to leave hogs out so that he can control them without stepping on the hunters toes.. does this tell you that he shouldnt have had jagger come in??? it does me, he knew he was wrong and when jagger talked to him and hunted he knew he was in the wrong, people,  go back and read only jaggers post, he stated the info in the contract, not me.  whats so hard to understand?   Hevishot,  id be carefull about talkin trash about people who dont own a lot, most of the people on here probably arent wealthy but i have what i need and live comfortable,  hogdogger76 is probably about like me.  so have and some dont, mostly depends on what their family left em.   i got the shaft. lol.


----------



## Doc_5729

gin house said:


> owning farms and the hog problem isnt the issue here, the issue is when you lease hunting rights you cant let others come in and hunt,
> 
> we spent thousand of dollars on lease money, tractor, skidsteer, deisel, seed, fertilizer and all kinds of things not counting days and weeks to get everything just right on lease land
> 
> i dont care to hear about someone being ran over by landowners and people knowing they shouldnt be there morally if you dont want to say legally to hunt, tresspassing , then brag about running the guy off and telling the landowner.  i just said what i think.  like it or stick up for your hog eradication agent officer or whatever yall call it.  i personally dont like to hear about average joes like myself being ran over.



The issue here was a RUMOR that thermal hunters were poaching deer and were caught in the act skinning said deer.

Which as it is, was nothing more than a rumor that was quickly rebutted with the FACT that no deer were killed.

Now this thread has been high jacked into a legal rights matter of whether or not the LAND OWNER had the rights to eradicate a problem with PEST on his property.

You speak of all the money you spend on hunting like hunters are the only one's that spend money and land owners have no rights to protect their property and crops.

FWIW- we pay 10's, yes I said TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars in property taxes every year just to keep our land.

We pay TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars for fertilizer and seed.

We pay TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars for fuel.

We pay TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars for equipment and up keep. And then we pay TAXES on that equipment too.

And then someone wants to come around and tell US what we can and can't do?

INSANE!!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76

hevishot said:


> hogdog76...is nothing but HOT AIR....I'd be surprised if he ownes the trailer he sleeps in...............



BLAH BLAH.I OWN A NICE IN A GREAT NEIGHBORHOOD PROBABLY JUST LIKE YOU BUT NEVER FEEL IT MAKES ME BETTER THAN SOMEONE WHO LIVES IN A TRAILER UNLIKE YOU.  GLAD YOUR SO PROUD YOUR DADDY GAVE YOU A FARM FOR GRADUATION AND YOU AINT NEVER MADE IT ON YOUR OWN OR LEFT THE COUNTY


----------



## Throwback

Doc_5729 said:


> The issue here was a RUMOR that thermal hunters were poaching deer and were caught in the act skinning said deer.
> 
> Which as it is, was nothing more than a rumor that was quickly rebutted with the FACT that no deer were killed.
> 
> Now this thread has been high jacked into a legal rights matter of whether or not the LAND OWNER had the rights to eradicate a problem with PEST on his property.
> 
> You speak of all the money you spend on hunting like hunters are the only one's that spend money and land owners have no rights to protect their property and crops.
> 
> FWIW- we pay 10's, yes I said TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars in property taxes every year just to keep our land.
> 
> We pay TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars for fertilizer and seed.
> 
> We pay TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars for fuel.
> 
> We pay TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars for equipment and up keep. And then we pay TAXES on that equipment too.
> 
> And then someone wants to come around and tell US what we can and can't do?
> 
> INSANE!!!!





You ought not to be rich and greedy...


T


----------



## DYI hunting

This thread is going downhill worse than the old baiting threads.  I have learned there is a lot of hate between the doggers toward thermals.  This thread has done nothing for me except show the side of some people that I didn't know existed.  

I have thought several times about booking a trip with Jager's operation.  Several hunderd dollars to play with $15,000 thermal scopes and take some hogs is well worth it to me.  Heck after all this thread, I might just go and post some results.


----------



## Throwback

DYI hunting said:


> This thread is going downhill worse than the old baiting threads.  I have learned there is a lot of hate between the doggers toward thermals.  This thread has done nothing for me except show the side of some people that I didn't know existed.
> 
> I have thought several times about booking a trip with Jager's operation.  Several hunderd dollars to play with $15,000 thermal scopes and take some hogs is well worth it to me.  Heck after all this thread, I might just go and post some results.



If you go that way, will you stop down there below columbus at merritt pecan company and get me some of them  fiddlesticks? 


T


----------



## dawg2

gin house said:


> with all due respect, read it one more time. hogs were part of the lease, the landowner in the Future was going to word the contract to state game animals thereby leaving hogs to be handled by other means than hunters.  the lease is laid out plain as day, he knowingly tresspassed by hunting, the facts are stated by jagger.



I didn't know you could trespass with the landowners consent

Again, the "beef" is with their landlord, not Jager.


----------



## DYI hunting

I think the simple solution is for farmers to write hogs out of the leased rights.  Hog trophy management and farming just don't jive together.

It is beyond me why someone would complain about a farmer/landowner doing whatever they had to do to control hog populations.  If the hunting clubs are not getting it done, then someone else needs to be contract or no contract.  You're talking about a mans livelihood and the potential loss of thousand of dollars of crops.  Landowner rights trump any contract in my book.


----------



## warpaint

hevishot said:


> you had to ask what it was, wow.....:rof



Easy tiger.....just really wanted to make sure it was a carp. Why are you so defensive? I never insulted you.  

I do have a issue with someone calling people fools to make themselves feel bigger and insulting people that are trying to take kids hunting, pen or no pen. I have no issues with any kind of hunting and support all types. But, where I come from we don't treat people like that. You, my friend are a bad axample for the sport of hunting, or carp fishing. Like creme, the real fools always rise to the top.


----------



## EEFowl

If the hunting club has a trophy hog management policy, either in writing or by common practice, then they are hurting the landowner/farmer and taking money right out of his pocket for their own selfish reasons.  

Since this is really a property/hunting rights thread why hasn't anyone brought up the situation where a landowner/farmer leases his land to hunters and also gets a deer control permit for his crops?  Same situation, different animal.  Just thought I'd throw that bomb out there.

I don't think I read this fact anwhere.  Hog are not even wildlife in Georgia.  I did read where someone posted that hogs are not game animals, but they are not wildlife either.
With that in mind, if a wild, free ranging cow, was living in the woods on a hunting lease, using some of the arguments I've seen on this thread, the only people who could kill it would be the people who lease the hunting rights.

EF


----------



## wmahunter

Doc_5729 said:


> The issue here was a RUMOR that thermal hunters were poaching deer and were caught in the act skinning said deer.
> 
> Which as it is, was nothing more than a rumor that was quickly rebutted with the FACT that no deer were killed.
> 
> Now this thread has been high jacked into a legal rights matter of whether or not the LAND OWNER had the rights to eradicate a problem with PEST on his property.
> 
> You speak of all the money you spend on hunting like hunters are the only one's that spend money and land owners have no rights to protect their property and crops.
> 
> FWIW- we pay 10's, yes I said TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars in property taxes every year just to keep our land.
> 
> We pay TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars for fertilizer and seed.
> 
> We pay TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars for fuel.
> 
> We pay TENS of THOUSANDS of dollars for equipment and up keep. And then we pay TAXES on that equipment too.
> 
> And then someone wants to come around and tell US what we can and can't do?
> 
> INSANE!!!!



Doc, I know farming is expensive..I farm too...but IF you willingly decide to lease out the hunting and IF that lease includes ALL hunting rights then unfortuantely YES the hunter has the right to tell YOU what you can and can't do when it comes to ANY hunting on your land. YOU have the right to break the contract and allow night hunting and if YOU decide to do that then you also need to be ready to face a judge with a good argument as to why you don't owe the hunter his lease money back. 
This seems like a legal no-brainer to me.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

I can see both sides.  The farmer wants to protect his investment and the hunter wants game to hunt.  What would everyone be saying if a farmer leased the land to deer hunt on then got a deer permit and killed all the deer before the season?  Isn't it the same thing?  I just think there should be some give and take.  IN our club situation we have total rights to the land and we lease the rights out to a farmer so if there is any killing going on we say when and were.  Maybe all hunters should wake up and realize that they are in the drivers seat as far as the lease.  The same situation happened to us 15 years ago and we said never again.  Today we pay more for the total lease but then we recoup some of our money when "we" rent the land back to a farmer.  He has no rights to shoot anything uless we give him permission.  Maybe its time hunters wake up and change the rules some before they give the farmer the money.


----------



## Throwback

it depends on the lease, what is written and the exact term used. 

Some are airtight, some are on the back of a piece of scrap paper. 

The thread was about a night vision hunter that shot 2 deer and got caught gutting them out, so I guess by now we all know that is a crock. 

T


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

Wow it took me a long time to read everyone's post.  I can see both sides so here is the solution
1.  The lease?? What did it say or not say.  If they had total hunting rights then the lease was broken and they should take the land owner to court and they will win however they won't get to hunt the land again next year i'm sure so its a gamble
2. The hog hunters are guilty as the land owner if the lease was air tight and they could be included in the suite as well and once again the hunters would win.  
3 if the lease did said only game animals the land owner was well within his rights.
4.  There is nothing wrong with these guys making a living doing something they love as long as they are not breaking any laws and I do not believe they knowling did so.
5.  Everyone needs to read their lease to see what is actually said and what is actually not said and make sure they have the lease written in such a way that everyone is happy and if not rewrite the lease or look for more land.


----------



## fishndinty

Public Land Prowler said:


> If you are working you gotta produce results,same as if you are guiding..I take people with me hunting,but I'm not guiding..no pressure on me to get them one,even though that is my goal.I will shoot too..lol..you can't shoot if you are guiding.



I can vouch for this.  If you can't shoot at quickly moving porkchops, expect to get your butt handed to you by the instinctive shooting genius of PLP.


----------



## redlevel

wmahunter said:


> Doc, I know farming is expensive..I farm too...but IF you willingly decide to lease out the hunting and IF that lease includes ALL hunting rights then unfortuantely YES the hunter has the right to tell YOU what you can and can't do when it comes to ANY hunting on your land. YOU have the right to break the contract and allow night hunting and if YOU decide to do that then you also need to be ready to face a judge with a good argument as to why you don't owe the hunter his lease money back.
> This seems like a legal no-brainer to me.



Yep, it's a no-brainer all right.  If I leased my property out to a club, including ALL hunting rights, I would feel free to call in a vermin exterminator such as a thermal hog control company.  Hogs are not game animals.  Unlike game animals, which are considered to be the property of the state, feral hogs are considered to be the property of the landowner.  Hog extermination, as has been pointed out numerous times by the doggers, is NOT hunting.

Therefore, since hogs are not game animals, and since legally the hogs are the property of the landowner, calling in the thermal exterminators is NOT hunting, so no breach of contract could possibly have occurred. 

No brainer all right.


----------



## EEFowl

I don't care what is written in the lease contract.  They had permission to hog hunt/kill hogs because the landowner and farmer said they could.  They can NOT be prosecuted for hunting without permission no mater how bad that troubles some.
Let the leaseholders try to sue the landowner and farmer for breach of contract and see how far that goes.  Lets see, a bunch of hunters from 150 miles away sueing a local landowner and local farmer in a local court system in their county because the landowner and farmer let someone shoot some hogs that were distroying the property and crops but the leaseholders wanted the hogs to get BIG before they selectively shot they and they paid a little money to hunt there.......I'll bet that will be productive.

Keep up the good work hog control people.  Kill all of them before they get to where I am.

EF


----------



## sghoghunter

Red do you and hevishot let jager or any of these other nite time killers kill on your farms since they are over run with them pesky animals?


----------



## Big_Country_311

And by the way....Jager Pro....we ALL know you ain't in it for the Farmer's or for the land owner's......your in it for the MONEY..... plain and simple....you hold your meetings and make the farmers think you actually care but really all your trying to do is get more land to hunt to take your people that come pay money to have you take them out and shoot hogs...their aint no hunting to it....your simply defying the sport of it....you can get mad and  ill and say whatever you want but i'm just stating my opinion on the subject that many others don't have the pebbles to say. all you are doing is poaching. Controlling the population is what you call it but i hate to tell you friend but it can't be controlled. Do the math. there's no way you'll EVER control it. I heard you're little speech at one of your meetings, your not doing anything but sweet talking to get you more hunting land. As i said before, you don't give a dern about the farmer's or land owners. get some dogs and watch em hunt. they are the real hunters. not someone with a set of $20000 infrared and a rifle....you call yourself a hunter.....your nothing more than a poacher


----------



## redlevel

sghoghunter said:


> Red do you and hevishot let jager or any of these other nite time killers kill on your farms since they are over run with them pesky animals?



Yes.  

I can't speak for hevishot.


----------



## FIND and CATCH

*Ha Ha*

If some doggers would do their job they wouldnt have to worry about night hunters some on here need to stop typing and start hunting we dont have a problem with them


----------



## Throwback

I guess hog doggers shouldn't sell them live hogs they put on here "for sale" nor accept guided hunting fees from other people lest they be seen as "in it for the money". 

Of course, they're just "paying for their dog feed bill". 


T


----------



## sghoghunter

FIND and CATCH said:


> If some doggers would do their job they wouldnt have to worry about night hunters some on here need to stop typing and start hunting we dont have a problem with them


Aint nobody got a problem with nite hunters why dont you read the whole thread instead of the last few post.


----------



## redlevel

Big_Country_311 said:


> And by the way....Jager Pro....we ALL know you ain't in it for the Farmer's or for the land owner's......your in it for the MONEY..... plain and simple....you hold your meetings and make the farmers think you actually care but really all your trying to do is get more land to hunt to take your people that come pay money to have you take them out and shoot hogs...their aint no hunting to it....your simply defying the sport of it....you can get mad and  ill and say whatever you want but i'm just stating my opinion on the subject that many others don't have the pebbles to say. all you are doing is poaching. Controlling the population is what you call it but i hate to tell you friend but it can't be controlled. Do the math. there's no way you'll EVER control it. I heard you're little speech at one of your meetings, your not doing anything but sweet talking to get you more hunting land. As i said before, you don't give a dern about the farmer's or land owners. get some dogs and watch em hunt. they are the real hunters. not someone with a set of $20000 infrared and a rifle....you call yourself a hunter.....your nothing more than a poacher



What is wrong with him making money?  He makes no misleading statements at the meetings.  We farmer's know he is charging pretty good money for his clients to shoot.  Much like a crop duster, he is making money for himself by ridding farmers of pests and vermin.

Generally speaking, we farmers aren't nearly as jealous and envious as you hog doggers seem to be.  I lease my property to a peach grower.  He makes big money.  I don't care how much he makes.  He sends me a check promptly each year, and that's all I care about.  I don't care how much Jager and the others make, long as they get rid of the hogs.

You are probably correct about not being able to control the population as long as low-life scum so-called "sportsmen" continue to relocate hogs.  Speaking of poachers, have your dogs ever crossed a property line onto property you don't have permission to hunt?


----------



## FIND and CATCH

*Ha*



sghoghunter said:


> Aint nobody got a problem with nite hunters why dont you read the whole thread instead of the last few post.



I aint got time we goin huntin after lunch but you keep this thread goin and talkin about huntin at least your gettin your fingers some exercise


----------



## Throwback

we used to have hogs around here because people let them run wild in the winter. 

They are all gone. 

Wonder why. 

T


----------



## bigbird1

Big_Country_311 said:


> And by the way....Jager Pro....we ALL know you ain't in it for the Farmer's or for the land owner's......your in it for the MONEY..... plain and simple....you hold your meetings and make the farmers think you actually care but really all your trying to do is get more land to hunt to take your people that come pay money to have you take them out and shoot hogs...their aint no hunting to it....your simply defying the sport of it....you can get mad and ****y or ill and say whatever you want but i'm just stating my opinion on the subject that many others don't have the pebbles to say. all you are doing is poaching. Controlling the population is what you call it but i hate to tell you friend but it can't be controlled. Do the math. there's no way you'll EVER control it. I heard you're little speech at one of your meetings, your not doing anything but sweet talking to get you more hunting land. As i said before, you don't give a dern about the farmer's or land owners. get some dogs and watch em hunt. they are the real hunters. not someone with a set of $20000 infrared and a rifle....you call yourself a hunter.....your nothing more than a poacher


 

 I just don't get the money thing that just keeps coming up here, maybe your jealous or something else I don't know. If he could never control the population then why the big fuss from all the doggers. Yes, if you do have dogs they have trespassed hunting hogs, you can't deny that, so I guess you are a trespasser!!. Poaching, thats funny, DNR made it legal to hunt hogs a night for a reason, because traditional hunting methods wasn't getting the job done. I guarantee if this method doesn't work they will come in with some type of chemical agent in the near future that will. As far as helping the farmer, Jager stated he was there with his guide only, no clients, so he was on his own dime. Same here with BGO we hunt more without clients than with do with clients. I guess we are in for the money also. My guess you post, being a personal attack, won't be around very long.  I just can't get over the whole poaching thing, I guess if you deer hunt with a rifle you are a poacher...not!!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

Jager Pro is not a potcher.  However once again I can see both sides.  This should be a lesson for all lease hunters.  Check your lease and make sure that all the T's are crossed and the I's dotted and there are no questions.  A lease is a legal document and it will stand up in a court of law.


----------



## scoggins

gin house said:


> not trying to offend you jagger but hunters should respect other hunters intrest, if you knew that they had the place leased and even with the illegal invite of the owner, you should respect their intrest in the lease, they had money and time involved, you didnt.



The fact that the LAND-OWNER got this service TRUMPS the leasee's agreement/ arrangement all day

If the hunts had been killing the hogs there would have been no nned for thermo hunting now would there??


----------



## dawg2

Phillip Thurmond said:


> Jager Pro is not a potcher.  However once again I can see both sides.  This should be a lesson for all lease hunters.  Check your lease and make sure that all the T's are crossed and the I's dotted and there are no questions.  A lease is a legal document and it will stand up in a court of law.



There ya go.  That is what the real problem is.


----------



## EEFowl

I wonder if the guys from Carroll County will have that lease next year after all this.

EF


----------



## notnksnemor

If you show up on a farmers doorstep and ask him to sign a lease that takes away his ability to manage his crops, be sure to have a video camera with you, it'll make you $10,000 on television.


----------



## cpowel10

redlevel said:


> Yep, it's a no-brainer all right.  If I leased my property out to a club, including ALL hunting rights, I would feel free to call in a vermin exterminator such as a thermal hog control company.  Hogs are not game animals.  Unlike game animals, which are considered to be the property of the state, feral hogs are considered to be the property of the landowner.  Hog extermination, as has been pointed out numerous times by the doggers, is NOT hunting.
> 
> Therefore, since hogs are not game animals, and since legally the hogs are the property of the landowner, calling in the thermal exterminators is NOT hunting, so no breach of contract could possibly have occurred.
> 
> No brainer all right.



This is the best post I've read in a long time.


----------



## kornbread

bombers32 said:


> I heard from a friend that some THERMAL NIGHT HUNTER were caught in Stewart Co. gutting 2 deer at night on some land that some people had leased for deer hunting. Also they had some clients with them from Virginia!!!!!!!!!


this is what this thread is about not lease agreements or stealing lets get back to what lie started this whole thing bombers 32 you havent said much since you started this lie! wheres your facts at about the 2 deer ?lets all get back on topic and find out why  always have to add to a rumor and lie for no reason .


----------



## Bgriff

bigreddwon said:


> It allows someone willing TO WORK , and work HARD at killing hogs more effective than if they didn't have one. NOTHING more.



I am confused  what is so HARD about driving around a peice of property, stopping by peanut feilds or any feild, rolling down the window, throwing up your $20,000 rifle and scoping a feild ( in the middle of the night ) to see if there are any hogs on it.  Sounds pretty flippin easy to me!


----------



## bigbird1

Bgriff said:


> I am confused  what is so HARD about driving around a peice of property, stopping by peanut feilds or any feild, rolling down the window, throwing up your $20,000 rifle and scoping a feild ( in the middle of the night ) to see if there are any hogs on it.  Sounds pretty flippin easy to me!


 

About as hard as putting dogs on the ground and waiting for them to catch!!!


----------



## jester

probably harder to buy the $20,000 rifle than to buy the 'ol Roy for the dogs.


----------



## Jester896

Oh look there are two of us


----------



## redlevel

Bgriff said:


> I am confused



That is easy to see.


----------



## Bgriff

bigbird1 said:


> About as hard as putting dogs on the ground and waiting for them to catch!!!




Really huh................. Thats weird, I dont have any dogs of my own, I tend to still hunt, but I have been a bunch of times and I can assure you sir that driving around a feild is alot easier than following the dogs threw the swamp. Got it!


----------



## Bgriff

redlevel said:


> That is easy to see.



And youve got room to talk bud...........


----------



## Throwback

I wonder if the thermal guys had been shooting feral dogs if it would have been such a problem. 


T


----------



## huntfish

Wow, maybe I need to take up Hog Hunting instead of Deer Hunting.   I thought that the QDMA/Baiting/CWD arguments were crazy.

Property owner of the property I hunt has informed us to shoot hogs on site.   Period.   If not, he will get someone else while we are looking for another place to hunt.   It's that simple.


----------



## bigbird1

Bgriff said:


> Really huh................. Thats weird, I dont have any dogs of my own, I tend to still hunt, but I have been a bunch of times and I can assure you sir that driving around a feild is alot easier than following the dogs threw the swamp. Got it!


 

See you talking about something you have never done , so why are you passing judgement on thermal hunting. Stand hunting is hard, you set there and wait. Same with thermal\NV, except you make a stalk, sometimes its successful, sometimes not. Thats the whole problem here, people are talking about something that they have no idea what is going on!!!. Yea, we dog hunt about 3-5 days per week I think I know what it takes to go hog doggin, just check my avatar or website. Got It!!


----------



## Bgriff

bigbird1 said:


> See you talking about something you have never done



I tend to still hunt, but I have been a bunch of times and I can assure you sir that driving around a feild is alot easier than following the dogs threw the swamp.




Are you slow or just really dumb? I clearly said I have been a bunch of times, just because I dont own my own dogs dont mean I dont know how to do it. Look at my above statement. Check MY avatar.......... Haha you thermal boys shure are soft


----------



## bigbird1

Bgriff said:


> I tend to still hunt, but I have been a bunch of times and I can assure you sir that driving around a feild is alot easier than following the dogs threw the swamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you slow or just really dumb? I clearly said I have been a bunch of times, just because I dont own my own dogs dont mean I dont know how to do it. Look at my above statement.


 
 You must go back and read your own post, you attacked the use of thermal,  I am assuming you have never done the thermal hunting, but you are passing judgement on that, which you have never done....so I don't think I am the slow or dumb one here


----------



## Bgriff

To tell you the truth I really didnt attack it you just took offense to it because you know its easy. Someone said that it was for people willing to work HARD for their hogs. Doesnt really sound like that great of a time to me........... Kind of like shootin fish in a barrel............... You can have it!


----------



## kornbread

bombers32 said:


> Now I'm back, I never said there were any facts, that is why I said if you can read ( Is the rumor true). I was told by a friend of mine and he was told by somebody, wheather or not it is true, don't know!!!!!!!! THAT'S WHY I SAID (IS THE RUMOR TRUE).


what you should have done is got the facts from your buddy then come on here and attack someone . not attack then ask question.


----------



## kornbread

Bgriff said:


> To tell you the truth I really didnt attack it you just took offense to it because you know its easy. Someone said that it was for people willing to work HARD for their hogs. Doesnt really sound like that great of a time to me........... Kind of like shootin fish in a barrel............... You can have it!


and its also easy for someone to not feed dogs and pay for vet bills and just tag along and be in a pic of a hog that you had nothing to do with it . untill you can say youve been out stalking hogs in a field you have no arguement period . you say you still hunt how hard is that ? kinda lazy if you ask me.


----------



## Bgriff

Uh oh another stuck up thermal softie........... Like riding in a heated truck with the windows up listening to music waiting for hogs to get into the field isnt lazy? Get real! And I am not calling myself a hog dogger bud, I clearly said I TEND TO STILL HUNT but when my buddies ask if I want to come along and help them with the dogs and what not.............. Darn right I am goin to go............. Who wouldnt?


----------



## bigbird1

Bgriff said:


> To tell you the truth I really didnt attack it you just took offense to it because you know its easy. Someone said that it was for people willing to work HARD for their hogs. Doesnt really sound like that great of a time to me........... Kind of like shootin fish in a barrel............... You can have it!


 


 Like I said before, we are successful sometimes and sometimes not just depends on conditions as with all hunting. It is hunting we scout, we plan, we hunt the wind, we us everything to get all the condtions in our favor and still sometimes we are unsuccessful in a stalk. So don't knock it until you tried it, its a lot harder than you might think to get up on a group of hogs, even with the thermal\nv equipment.


----------



## bigbird1

Bgriff said:


> Uh oh another stuck up thermal softie........... Like riding in a heated truck with the windows up listening to music waiting for hogs to get into the feild isnt lazy? Get real! And I am not calling myself a hog dogger bud, I clearly said I TEND TO STILL HUNT but when my buddies ask if I want to come along and help them with the dogs and what not.............. Darn right I am goin to go............. Who wouldnt?


 

Sounds like an attack on thermal to me, but what do I know I just a Night vision/dogger softie....


----------



## kornbread

Bgriff said:


> Uh oh another stuck up thermal softie........... Like riding in a heated truck with the windows up listening to music waiting for hogs to get into the feild isnt lazy? Get real! And I am not calling myself a hog dogger bud, I clearly said I TEND TO STILL HUNT but when my buddies ask if I want to come along and help them with the dogs and what not.............. Darn right I am goin to go............. Who wouldnt?


like i said before its clear you didnt read that far down untill you have been you have NO arguement.


----------



## jester

Jester896 said:


> Oh look there are two of us


----------



## Bgriff

You keep dishin it out....... I am goin to eat it up....


----------



## Bgriff

kornbread said:


> like i said before its clear you didnt read that far down untill you have been you have NO arguement.



Man you dont get it


----------



## bigbird1

Bgriff said:


> You keep dishin it out....... I am goin to eat it up....


 

I'm not the one bent out of shape, not the one making personal attacks. I'm just trying to educate you on something you have never done, so eat up whatever you think you want.


----------



## Bgriff

bigbird1 said:


> I'm not the one bent out of shape, not the one making personal attacks. I'm just trying to educate you on something you have never done, so eat up whatever you think you want.



Gotcha......... no harm no foul


----------



## scoggins

This is for probably the majority of ya'll:

Then 10$/acre "rent/lease" payment is not hardly enough to pay the taxes on the land the you think just because you have made youe nominal contribution to the OWNER there of you now have the right to come in and tell the OWNER what he/she can or cannot do with something that they them self have a HECK of a lot more tied up in than 10$


Virgin land : 300-3000$ per acre
Land clearing 85-250$ per acre

Erosion control 15-100$ per acre

Irrigation well 5000-100000 (depth determined)

Irrigation system 75000- 500000


And the list can go on


There isn't anyone that out there gonna come onto a piece of property that I or my family owns and tell me that the people that I hire or asked to come cannot or will not be able to rid me of a nusence because their " contract" for a leisure activity may be violated because of these actions. For those of you who are that mind set you may wanna rethink the whole deal because the farmers and land owners are the ones ALLOWING you the PRIVALEGES to come onto THEIR farms and into THEIR woods to "hunt"

Those fields and woods cost someone at some point in time BIG $$$$'s whether they were bought or inherited those people make their livelyhoods from that land and IT IS THEIRS and YOU ARE A GUEST.


----------



## Boar Buster

Bombers32 you should shut this thread down because all this is over a rumor that only Jager and the hunters know if it is true or not.


----------



## dawg2

OK....I think everyone has said their piece...


----------

